# The official 'What Did You Can Today'



## Karen

A member had a great suggestion that we do this as a sticky. So what did you can today?


----------



## 3ravens

:bouncy: Me first! 4 pints of pinto beans with onion, and 3 pints of..... water! :grin: (The canner works better full....)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Me second!!!

10 quarts of Green Beans.

With these vegetables....Canning season had officially begun!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Why did it take so long for us to think to sticky this :bash: Glad someone finally thought of it!

9 pints of green beans
7 qts of Strawberry-Rhubarb pie filling


----------



## Karen

We're leaving for a week in TN and just realized I have a 2 bunches of bananas that won't last until we get back. Off to dehydrate them now and they should be done by morning.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

6 half pints jalapeno jelly. I was out & had peppers in the freezer, so why not can on a rainy morning?


----------



## sewserious

Nothing today but went and picked up some chicken breasts that were on sale along with a chuck roast that was also on sale. Those will be cut up and canned tomorrow. Got a free 1-lb bag of little carrots and 1/2 lb of mushrooms free with the roast. Those will go in the dehydrator.


----------



## Canning Girl

7 quarts of diced chicken breast and 6 half-pints of dandelion jelly


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

13 pints chicken broth.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Karen said:


> We're leaving for a week in TN and just realized I have a 2 bunches of bananas that won't last until we get back. Off to dehydrate them now and they should be done by morning.


:clap: Great idea! There used to be a thread on here about dehydrating, so can this be a canning AND dehydrating thread or should there be a seperate one?

Lots of useful info can be posted for people new to these methods and some tried and tested ideas for more experienced homesteaders.


----------



## lickcreek2

Over the weekend - 8 half pints of strawberry jam. It's time to clean out the freezer, ready for this year's harvest!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Oh, please...let's do add drying, I'll start:

7 pt of strawberry rhubarb pie filling (canned, of course)

2 trays of eggplant in the dryer (leftover from the one I cut up for lunch)
3 very full trays of green beans in the dryer.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

I only had 5 jars of pinto beans left in the pantry and didn't want to run out this summer in the middle of the real busy canning season. Yesterday I canned 24 pints of pinto beans. That should hold us for a while. On the thread of dehydrating, today I will be putting the turnips in the dehydrator.

Lillian


----------



## MoGrrrl

Great northern beans. 11 pint jars sealed, 5 didn't.  So, I used three of the jars in my white chicken chili tonight. 

I may try to do some more beans while the weather is cool. I have lots of pintos, black beans and mayacoba.


----------



## jennytw

Three pints of rhubarb-strawberry jam. I am off to a slow start.


----------



## tinknocker66

8 pints of corned beef hash. My 1st attempt I hope its good.


----------



## Prickle

3 pts dilly beans and 4 pts apple butter... mmm


----------



## Canning Girl

2 1/2 pints kiwi daiquiri jam
4 pints kiwi strawberry jam


----------



## MollysMom

This is the first time I have done any canning, since I was a teenager, helping my Mom can. Today, I canned for the first time, in my new water bath canner, 7 half-pint jars of strawberry jam. I had several tablespoons of jam left over too small of an amt. for a jar and it tasted great and it set perfectly. I love the sound of the lids pinging, all 7 pinged! We have a huge strawberry garden so there are lots of strawberries to come. Also I baked a strawberry rhubarb pie, it is so yummy with vanilla ice cream. My husband loved it! Excellent day.


----------



## dixienc

This past week I have put up 7 pints of spaghetti sauce, 8 half pints of banana jam, 7 half pints of blackberry jam, 7 half pints of strawberry jam, and 7 pints of baby carrots. I also managed to make 2 quarts of yogurt and grind up 6 pounds of pork for italian sausage. Was a busy week.


----------



## PixieLou

I've been experimenting - preparing for harvest season. I have a 5 year old - I'm looking for an alternative to those fruit snack packs to put in her school lunches next fall. I pack them all in 1/2 pint/jelly jars. I figure I will be needing 180 jars minimum for next school year (so far I know I can do peaches, pears and strawberries).

Today I tried apple slices in simple syrup - 6:1 water-sugar ratio. I tried Fuji apples (6 jars), Pink Ladies (6 jars), and Granny Smiths (5 jars).

I also tried canning mango - diced mango in simple syrup (2 jars).

Last week I canned 3 quarts and 1 pint of rhubarb sauce.


----------



## Canning Girl

12 quarts potatoes


----------



## MollysMom

Today I canned 7 pints of hot packed strawberries in syrup. We have a large strawberry patch, which keeps getting larger each year, so we have a fantastic supply of strawberries. So now I have made strawberry jam, dehydrated some strawberries, frozen many bags of strawberries and made strawberry pies. Winter will be sweet and yummy this year! I love canning!


----------



## Canning Girl

7 quarts potatoes
7 quarts chicken vegetable soup
7 quarts hamburger soup


----------



## Just Cliff

8 pints of meatloaf


----------



## Canning Girl

7 quarts meatballs
4 1/2 pints banana butter

Why did I never know that canned meatballs were so delicious?! I canned them in beef broth, and they were so moist. I usually don't like meatballs because they are dry, but these were great! I plan to do another 14-18 quarts tomorrow.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Rhubarb jam--yum!


----------



## Riverdale

5 trays of green onions yesterday, 5 trays of Roma tomatoes today

Hopefully some strawberry rhubarb jam this weekend


----------



## PixieLou

8 half-pints of strawberry jam - from homegrown strawberries!


----------



## PixieLou

I'm having an enormous strawberry harvest this year! so . . . 8 half-pints of strawberry-lavender jam today


----------



## hillbillygal

2 and 1/2 pints of strawberries yesterday


----------



## Old Swampgirl

12 qts of Contender green beans


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Yesterday morning I went to the beach at low tide and picked a big bag of goose tongue and canned 8 pints & 8 1/2 pints. I'm going to go get another batch today. 
I love free food!


----------



## PixieLou

what is goose tongue?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Goose tongue is a plant that grows in clumbs in the gravelly parts of some of the beaches up here. It has long, slender 4-6" leaves that kinda look like a gooses tongue, plus, the geese like it so we call it goose tongue. It's one of my favorite wild veggies, crisp,sweet, just the right amount of salty, delicious in salads or steamed. Canned it's a lot like french-cut green beans. It's hard to grow enough beans to can for the year up here but that's okay 'cause this is even better. I picked a bunch more today so have dualing canners chirping away in the kitchen with another 32 pints processing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

5 pints of rhubarb. All you guys with strawberries are making me drool! Maybe when I get my car back we'll have to take a field trip up to the flea market nad see if we can get some.


----------



## Betty Jean

Yesterday I canned seven quarts of Navy Bean and Ham soup.


----------



## Canning Girl

10 quarts Italian sausage soup


----------



## fetch33

6 pints of cherry jam from the tree in my back yard.


----------



## 3ravens

7 half pints of dandelion jelly. DGS had some "foam" on toast and pronounced it "yummery". :thumb:


----------



## jamala

128 pints of corn today! Hopefully will get about 50 more tomorrow


----------



## MollysMom

Our home grown Strawberries did well this season. We are now at the end of our Strawberry season, just a few left for snacking. We froze most of them, some became jam and some I canned. Right now we are enjoying our Romaine lettuce, radishes and peas. But no canning at this time.


----------



## jennytw

Stephen in SOKY said:


> 6 half pints jalapeno jelly. I was out & had peppers in the freezer, so why not can on a rainy morning?


Steph- can you give me the recipe? I have peppers in the freezer too that need to be used soon.


----------



## SueMc

10 pints of pineapple. Aldis had pineapple for 99 cents each so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm not sure if the prep time is worth it though.


----------



## Michele of MI

12 jars of Strawberry jam made with no sugar. I froze some berries too.


----------



## Cinelu

Sour cherry jam, strawberry jam and strawberry banana jam.


----------



## Merit

My broilers! (Wow, I can finally join this list. My canning "resume" now includes poultry and pumpkin!)


----------



## SueMc

Blackberry jam. I'm trying to use up some of the older frozen fruit. I also made a blackberry cobbler last night.


----------



## Riverdale

Dehydrated spinach, kale and chard today.


----------



## jmtinmi

7 quarts of pineapple and last week I canned up 6 pints of Apple Juice Concentrate (to make it shelf stable.


----------



## Kringees Mom

6 quarts of dill pickes.. put tomatos in the freezer to make sauce in the fall.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

7 half-pints of strawberry juice.


----------



## kkbinco

Eight pints Split Pea Soup w/ Ham.


----------



## whatrset

10 pints of medium hot chow chow relish. Was the first time I ever tried to make it, and I couldn't find a recipe I liked, do I broke of the ole blue book, and blended 3 recipes! Yeaaaaaa for experimentation.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

6 pints and 6 1/2 pints of peach vanilla syrup. The day before, 12 1/2 pints of peach jam with too much pectin.


----------



## Badger

14 pints of pickled beets, and froze 25 quarts of sugar snap peas this weekend.


----------



## Old Swampgirl

7 qts of Italian green beans


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I now know that a flat of strawberries will fit in a 1/2 gallon jar when dried!


----------



## fetch33

Ohio dreamer said:


> I now know that a flat of strawberries will fit in a 1/2 gallon jar when dried!


I dehydrated 3 lbs recently (which fit nicely into a pint jar!). They stuck like crazy and I had to peel each individually with a sharp knife. I think part of my problem was that I used an egg slicer to get uniform slices and it may have been too thin. 

How did you do yours?


----------



## Solarmom

Last weekend, my best pal & I went to Oxford,FL and picked 12, 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes and canned all weekend!!! I made 6 cases of quarts, 4 cases of yummy juice and 14 pints of Salsa.I live in a community where a garden is not possible,so I love to go to the local U-pick farm and preserve the things I pick! It's been over two years since I had been able to can-so it was time. Been canning with my Mom since I was a kid and I so appreciate her teaching me this wonderful skill!!!


----------



## Kringees Mom

6 pints of corn kernels cooling in the canner as I type... broke my first jar in the canner or I would have 7, good news is that it broke while I was sterilizing my jars. Put tomatoes in the freezer for sauce this fall. 1 gallon of shelled purple hulled peas in the freezer.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Kringees Mom said:


> 6 pints of corn kernels cooling in the canner as I type... broke my first jar in the canner or I would have 7, good news is that it broke while I was sterilizing my jars. Put tomatoes in the freezer for sauce this fall. 1 gallon of shelled purple hulled peas in the freezer.



Yum....! What I wouldn't give for some homegrown purple hull peas. We don't have the space and since I'm the only one in the family who's ever eaten them we just do without.  Enjoy!


----------



## Solarmom

I just wanted to say that I in no way intended to distract from the fact that most if not all of ya'll on here GROW what you are canning. I wasn't trying to "one-up" anybody by posting about the quantity of tomatoes that I recently put up. I think it is fabulous that people still grow and preserve their hard work! This has bothered me since I posted here and I hope I did not offend anyone! I wish I had the space to grow my own stuff!! I really love reading on this site and learn something new every time!


----------



## MollysMom

I think my garden is on Steroids this year. I had to harvest my turnips and beets today or else they will end up as big as dinner plates. I already have a turnip that mutated to dinner plate size. (Usually they are woody at that size...yuck!) I guess with all the rain and heat it has caused everything to grow too fast. I am planning to can pickled beets tomorrow, they are simmering right now so I can get the peeling off.


----------



## MollysMom

Solarmom, I don't see anything wrong with your post. You picked your tomatoes and did alot of canning! That itself is hard work! Enjoy!


----------



## Kringees Mom

Made Jalepeno Pepper jelly today, my first time. I think it turned out o.k., not as hot as I wanted, next time I'll add more seeds... Still shelling purple hulls, they go in the freezer, did more corn yesterday.. next week potatoes.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

I processed a flat of strawberries into Strawberry ice cream, 6 half pints of strawberry topping, 3 pints strawberry-lemonade concentrate, and 3 pints of frozen strawberries for future ice cream. Since I have enough jam left from last year, it means I am done with strawberries this year.


----------



## MollysMom

Well, I couldn't wait, I canned 4 pint jars of Spiced Pickled Beets. They just came out of the canner. They look so pretty! Waiting to hear the first "ping".


----------



## maidservant

Yesterday I made 4 half pints of cinnamon anise jelly and 7 half pints of blueberry jelly. Working on making strawberry lemonade concentrate today. I almost have enough raspberries for a batch of jam and I need to go pick more blackberries today as well.

Defiantly time to clean out the freezer for this years harvest! Not to mention that I have 48 muscovy ducklings that will eventually be in the freezer or canned. That's a lot of meat!


----------



## 2stanleyde

How do you make your strawberry lemonade concentrate? Thanks.


----------



## maidservant

Here's the recipe (I don't remember where I got it):

Strawberry Lemonade Concentrate
Makes about seven pint jars, recipe can be halved if needed.

6 cups hulled strawberries
4 cups lemon juice
6 cups granulated sugar

Prepare canner, jars, and lids.
In a blender or food processor, puree strawberries until smooth. Transfer to a stainless steel saucepan. Add lemon juice and sugar and stir to combine. Heat to 190F stirring occasionally. Do not boil. Remove from heat, skim off foam if needed. 
Ladle hot concentrate into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe rim, center lid on jar. Screw band down until resistance is met, then increase to fingertip tight. 
Process in a water bath canner for 15 minutes. 

To reconstitute, mix one part concentrate with one part water or ginger ale (Sprite would probably be good too). Adjust to taste.


----------



## maidservant

Final list of things canned today:
3 pints strawberry lemonade concentrate
2 pints sugar free strawberry lemonade concentrate
10 half pints lemon jelly
9 half pints peach jam
3 pints cranberry juice
2 quarts and 1 pint apple juice


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Thats the same Strawberry-lemonade recipe I have. It comes from the Big ball canning book.

Lillian


----------



## Solarmom

OK - didn't can them today as such-(i did about 2 weeks ago) but I wanted to try before I reported-I made my own navy beans with sauce and a chunk of salt pork in my pressure canner! whoo hoo! they were pretty good! My first foray into pressure canning where i didn't end up throwing everything away because I was scared to eat it. LOL I probably did it right the first time, I was just chicken to try the food!


----------



## 2stanleyde

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

:dance:Way to go Solarmom


----------



## olivehill

Remind me come July/August, when I'm up to my ears in tomatoes needing to be canned, that I was jealous of ya'll with ripe tomatoes in June. I'm sure I'll forget.  

Put up 4 pints of Strawberry jam and 3 pints of Ume Strawberry Sauce/Ice Cream Topping last night.


----------



## maidservant

I have red fingers from pitting sweet cherries. Letting the cherries cool down before pureeing them since we don't like chunks in our jams. I've measured out the garlic and red bell pepper needed for a batch of garlic red pepper jam too. Got four dozen 4 oz jars for $5.20 per dozen with a coupon. The 4 oz size is great if you want to donate sweets and spreads to church!


----------



## viggie

Oh I thought I'd chime in. I just recently learned to can. I don't have any garden produce yet, so I'm practicing with storebought. I started with black and pinto beans, then tried dandelion jelly. Yesterday I did a batch of potatoes


----------



## whatrset

6 qts of pears and 1 pt of blackberries. The pears were windblown after a summer storm and I hated to waste them. MMmmmmmm, pear cobbler this fall.


----------



## Maresche

In the past 48 hours I've put up 11 half pints of bumbleberry jam, 16 halves of strawberry and 20 halves of spiced blueberry honey jam. And I'm done with jam until local peaches are ready. ^_^


----------



## PixieLou

Blueberries were on sale at my local grocer - $1.50 per pint. So I've got 7 half pints of Bluebarb preserves in the BWB right now. I've got an additional pint in the refrigerator - since my canner only holds 7 jars. I'll grab a couple lemons at the store tomorrow so that I can get a batch of Blueberry Sunshine Jelly made.


----------



## Solarmom

Whew! took me all day, but I made ketchup,,,,,yes, i said Ketchup !LOL My friend thinks I am nuts-said "girl that stuff is a dollar a bottle!" I know, i wanted to see what it would be like without so much salt and sugar. Pretty darn good, and will make an excellent base for BBQ sauce. I may not make ketchup again.Mostly wanted to say "been there and done that" who knows? I will file this one with my home made Mozzarella episode and maybe I'll try to make it again, and maybe not!


----------



## MollysMom

I have been dehydrating alot lately. Yesterday I dried several bananas, apricots, squash from our garden, and mushrooms. Today I let some frozen corn dehydrate while I was at work. Tonight I am dehydrating some frozen peas, green beans from the garden, and squash. My husband and I trimmed and washed a large bunch of green beans from our garden, last night. Tonight, I blanched them, and froze 9 freezer bags of green beans. They will be wonderful during the winter months!


----------



## Goatsandsheep

28 jars of apricot jam and still have more to do. Shelly


----------



## jwal10

8 half pints of raspberry freezer jam yesterday. Picked bing cherries today, pitted and froze 8 quarts. They will be good this summer when it gets hot, I have a batch in the dryer and will make a batch of jelly tommorow from the gallon of juice I steamed. A guy I know will trade me Bing cherries for Royalanns to eat fresh and will dry some. I started 4 gallons of kraut in the crock today. Will need to put some fresh pack in jars tomorrow, will make 3 or 4 quarts cold pack for the refrigerator, too. I traded 3 dozen quart jars for 4 dozen pints today, with the kids gone I don't use many quarts anymore....James


----------



## whatrset

1 Qt Chicken Broth, 2 Qts Chicken Gumbo, 4 Qts Beef/Red bean Chili


----------



## MollysMom

I just finished canning the last of the beets. I also plan to can sweet chunk pickles, dill pickles and bread and butter pickles today. Then use my pressure canner for the large amount of green beans my husband and I picked from our garden. Also have carrots to can, turnips and plan to make zucchini relish. Not sure if I'll get it all done today. Back to work tomorrow, weekends go too fast!


----------



## casusbelli

yesterday filled 14 half pint jars of crabapple jelly one day after picking them. Here's hoping they will gel better than they were this morning!


----------



## MollysMom

I just finished canning 6 pints of Sweet Pickle Spears. My husband loves sweet pickles.


----------



## olivehill

I've got two pints of Wild Black Raspberry Jam in the canner now, just waiting for it to hit a good boil so I can start timing. That took not quite 2 quarts of the six we picked, about another quart is in the oven in mini-pies and another quart is in a bowl on the counter waiting for me to make toaster strudels for freezing. The remaining two quarts will be frozen for smoothies in the winter. 

Solarmom -- Thanks for reminding me. I need to ask around at our family get together this weekend and see if anyone has my Grandpa's ketchup recipe. It's infamous in the family and I would really like to make some this summer, but the recipe is MIA.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

In the dryer I have 1-1/2 trays of radishes, 1-1/2 tray of sugar peas, 1 tray of swiss chard and 2 trays of kale.

Lean ground beef goes on sale this week.....maybe I'll get some pint done up.


----------



## fetch33

Went blueberry picking yesterday and this morning I canned 9 half pints of blueberry jam. Walmart had their half pint jars on sale this week, so that was a plus also.


----------



## kkbinco

The price of strawberries has dropped to the point it's cheaper to make my own jam than get Smuckers so ...

Nine 1/2 pints of strawberry jam today, and I'll do it again tomorrow. :stirpot:

That will keep me in toast for a while.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

21 quarts of chicken

Dehydrating garlic scapes


----------



## MollysMom

I canned 4 pint jars of Sweet Cucumber Relish, this morning and right now 2 quarts and one pint of Chili Beans are in my pressure cooker.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

4 pints of bread and butter pickles. 
12 pints and 2 quarts of romas and better boys.
1 quart of cherry tomatoes from the dehydrator. I planted 2 plants because I thought they would be fun for DD to eat and she says she doesn't like the skins. 
13 quarts of cucumber rinds in the cooler soaking for cinnamon pickles. 
4 trays of overgrown zucchini. Not sure what to do with it yet. 

Headed to the side of the highway tomorrow to look for wild blackberries. Later this week are going to pick blueberries. I just wish I could find a way to get cherries in NC!


----------



## Just Cliff

Dehydrated a big load of red peppers. Going to get more peppers and potatoes and start on that tonight.


----------



## whatrset

6 Qts Chicken leg quarters (were on sale for the 4th), 1 Qt celery/carrot/potato (for soup additive)


----------



## 36376

In the past 2 weeks - 
30 quarts pickles
14 quarts green beans
8 1/2 pints blueberry/peach jam


----------



## 36376

olivehill said:


> I've got two pints of Wild Black Raspberry Jam in the canner now, just waiting for it to hit a good boil so I can start timing. That took not quite 2 quarts of the six we picked, about another quart is in the oven in mini-pies and another quart is in a bowl on the counter *waiting for me to make toaster strudels for freezing*. The remaining two quarts will be frozen for smoothies in the winter.
> 
> Solarmom -- Thanks for reminding me. I need to ask around at our family get together this weekend and see if anyone has my Grandpa's ketchup recipe. It's infamous in the family and I would really like to make some this summer, but the recipe is MIA.


Would you be willing to share your recipe for the toaster strudels for freezing? Sounds great!


----------



## Maresche

I'm currently dehydrating 3 shelves of mint and 2 of tarragon. More mint to come this afternoon once this batch is done.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

3 quarts & 1 pint of beef stew last night.

Cilantro: I find it doesn't keep it's flavor when dehydrated and am freezing some now. Anyone done this in the past and how does it hold up??


----------



## Ohio dreamer

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Cilantro: I find it doesn't keep it's flavor when dehydrated and am freezing some now. Anyone done this in the past and how does it hold up??


Yikes! Guess I'll hold out and wait for an answer, I was going to dry some tomorrow. What temp did you dry it at? Might a lower (or higher) temp make a difference?

I'm putting off canning and drying in this heat right now (at least it's hot to us, no disrespect meant to those that live farther south and think this is a "cool wave"). Going to try putting together our outside kitchen this weekend....hope the green beans will wait!


----------



## stirfamily

3 pints of zuchini relish and 6 pints of bread and butter pickles today.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Agreed, cilantro looses it flavor when dried. We take our excess cilantro and make cilantro pesto and freeze it. Tastes great in the middle of winter! I have never just froze cilantro though.

Lillian


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

in the past 3 weeks:
48 quarts green beans
5 quarts tomatoes
5 1/2 quarts sweet pickle relish

2 -5 gallon crocks of pickles fermenting

dehydrated gr beans, yellow and zuchinni squash, sweet corn, okra

getting ready to start next batch of pickle relish and tomato relish today

don't you love to see the filled jars lined up on the shelves? beautiful


----------



## whatrset

7 Qts Chicken leg Quarters, 7 Qts Chicken and Dumpling (It worked last time, so I am trying another batch.)


----------



## Osiris

Newbie here. 
Dam! Everyone's way ahead of me. 
Just finished picking 17 gallon bags of Black Raspberries. They're in the freezer now but there WILL be jam come November. 

The summer is for veggies. Beans Potatos and corn is on my list for canning this year. Got 4 pressure canners so I can do a lot at once. 
Anyone done any canning of squash?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I've been leary on canning squash. It is so dense that it is hard for the heat to reach right through the middle. The Blue Book only has a recipe for sweet pickle squash.

My older (1973) Better Homes & Gardens Home Canning and Freezing book has for Pumpkin or Winter Squash



> Wash pumpkin or winter squash. Remove seeds. Peel and cube. Barely cover with water; bring to a boil. Pack hot; add salt. Cover pumpkin or winter squash with boiling water, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Adjust lids; process in pressure canner at 10 lbs 55 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts.


4 quarts & 1 pint of garlic dill pickles yesterday. Beans are starting to come on. YAY!!


----------



## Pakalana

Wandering into a new forum to post! I've loved seeing all that you guys put up, never thought to post myself.

Last three days:
87 qts of cherries
12 qts of cherry pie filling
16 pts of cherry preserve

I'll be finishing up the last of the cherries today. Pie filling and preserve. 

The orchards had a bumper crop this year and we have friends with trees.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

I have done pumpkin (winter squash) and it wonderful. The Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving has the instructions. 

Preparation: Wash pumpkin or squash, cut in half and remove seeds. Remove peel or rind and cut flesh into 1-inch cubes. DO NOT mash or puree.

Hot Pack: In a stainless steel saucepan, combine pumpkin or squash with boiling water to cover. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and boil for 2 minutes, until heated through but not soft. Drain, discarding cooking liquid. Pack hot pumpkin or squash into hot jars., ladiling in fresh boiling water to cover pumpkin or squash.

Process at 10 lbs- pints 55 minutes and quarts 90 minutes.

These instructions work for all varieties of winter squash, including acorn, banana, buttercup, butternut, Golden Delicious and Hubbard, as well as Pumpkin.

Lillian


----------



## MrCalicoty

I can't say that I canned anything today but I can give credit to my lovely wife for being diligent in learning HOW to can. Much of this has been through reading here on Homesteading Today, getting tips from her mother (raised on a farm), and scouring the interenet. Last night she put up strawberry jam and today will do black raspberries.

Her sucesses have spurred my interest too and, you know..., before long it may be ME doing the canning as well. 

I've always supported her in her interests and she is just as supportive of mine. In just a couple of years she has learned how to raise chickens, rabbits, ducks, and is about to move on to pigs, cows, and goats. 

Where she is not interested in certain things like butchering I don't mind it. I have been spending a lot of time these last couple of weeks fishing and preserving them and learning how to smoke and I'm ok with that. Soon we will have chickens and rabbits to butcher and, fortunately, we have some knowlegeble friends that are willing to help teach me (us) the trade. 

All I can say is THANK YOU ALL for posting tips and your own experiences. We are learning so much more than we ever imagined.

Finally, congrats to my wife Calicoty, and thanks to her for being persistent in encouraging me to join Homesteading Today. I'm having a blast...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Mr Calicoty, My father (now in his 70's) still loves to garden and can. Canning can be a bit laborious but is readily enjoyed with folks you love in the kitchen helping.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Yesterday: I dried 3 trays of rhubarb and 6 trays of zucchini.

Today: The heat wave broke!! SO I/we (kids helped) canned 6 pt and 2 1/2 pts of pickles. 7 Pt of dilly beans and 4 pts of dilly green tomatoes & beans. It was a good morning!


----------



## PixieLou

Just Came out of the BWB -
7 half-pints of Cherry-Vanilla Preserves
7 half-pints of Cherry-Amaretto Preserves

Plus about a quart of cherry puree in the freezer to mix with applesauce this fall.

Earlier in the week I made - 
5 half-pints of Raspberry-Coconut Preserves 

I picked another couple quarts of raspberries today. And trying to figure out what to do with them. I'm thinking of some type of Raspberry Lime Rickey Jelly.

I have already put about 6 quarts of raspberries in the freezer.

The Blueberries are starting to come in.


----------



## MollysMom

I just finished canning 6 pints of Baked Beans (they are suppose to taste like Bush's Baked Beans or better, according to the recipe.) They sure look yummy in the jars! Also I canned 4 pints of Split Pea and Ham Soup.


----------



## whatrset

MM can you post the baked bean Recipe? I'd like to try putting up some of those!


----------



## PixieLou

I'd also like to try that Baked Bean recipe. Though we prefer B&M, I'd happily use the Bush's recipe to can my own.


----------



## MollysMom

Whatrset and PixieLou, I posted the recipe in it's own post here in Preserving the Harvest. I wasn't sure if I could post the recipe here. I'm waiting for my pressure cooker to finish processing my jars Chickpeas. So I had some time to post the recipe. Enjoy!


----------



## beaglebiz

casusbelli said:


> yesterday filled 14 half pint jars of crabapple jelly one day after picking them. Here's hoping they will gel better than they were this morning!


Thats a comfort food from my youth...Lucky you for having crabapples!!

I made 11 pints 1 quart zesty zucchini relish, and I plan to make much more. I always bring it when our boyscouts sell hotdogs, and everyone loves it and offers to buy a jar. I hope to sell some at the next hotdog stand and put the money in the scout treasury. Seems like easy money for the guys (troop helps when boys cant do an activity due to cost) as long as I keep coming up with pint jars. I have mostly quarts.


----------



## beaglebiz

Cyndi, I can recaito in the pressure canner, in jelly jars for 60 minutes ten lbs pressure. My recipe is exactly like this one
http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/Recaito-244295
it turns out like a green paste you can stir into dishes


----------



## VegRN

Yesterday I canned some jalepeno jelly and it was fantastic! My first effort at making jelly and I was pleasantly surprised. DH and I have eaten half a pint already, LOL. I also canned some dill pickles, and today I made a big batch of bread & butters. I have to go buy some more pectin, then I will be trying habanero pepper jelly. Also in the plans is to make some squash pickles and some cherry marmalade. Can't wait!


----------



## MollysMom

Just finished water bath processing 9 half pint jars of Strawberry Pineapple Jam. Oh, this jam tastes so good!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Pakalana said:


> Wandering into a new forum to post! I've loved seeing all that you guys put up, never thought to post myself.
> 
> Last three days:
> 87 qts of cherries
> 12 qts of cherry pie filling
> 16 pts of cherry preserve
> 
> I'll be finishing up the last of the cherries today. Pie filling and preserve.
> 
> The orchards had a bumper crop this year and we have friends with trees.


WOW! Do they ship? Cherries are by far my favorite fruit and you just can get them in bulk down here.  Seriously, if they ship I'd love to purchase a ton!


----------



## kkbinco

Nine half-pints of apricot jam.

I really do need to get a cooking pot that'll hold more than five quarts! That, or a dog that like licking the floor.


----------



## 36376

7 quarts and 4 pints of chicken stock.
3 days ago... 20 quarts of pickles


----------



## Ohio dreamer

6 qt of turkey
4 pt of sloppy joe
3 pt of ground beef


----------



## kkbinco

There was a pound or two of apricots left over from the jam session above so I've quartered the leftovers, dipped them in a honey/lemon pretreatment and popped them in a dehydrator.

First time drying apricots, wish me luck!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

8 quarts cinnamon pickles
1 quart, 5 pints dill pickles
12 half pints blueberry-peach spiced jam
10 pints blueberry jam
12 more pints of tomato sauce
dehydrating 2 trays of blueberries 
froze /12 bushel lima beans (still too scared to try my pressure canner)


----------



## Ohio dreamer

8 pts of turkey and broth 
6# of ground beef in the dryer to make hamburger rocks. This is the first time I made this with grass feed, no hormones, etc beef. WOW! It had flavor after I washed all the fat out!! The beef I always got from the store was almost flavorless after washing....yet one more reason to not go back to the supermarket meat counter!


----------



## PixieLou

Just took 6 small-quarts of cherry applesauce our of the BWB (What do you officially call those 24 oz jars? I call them small-quarts)

I have 2 quarts of blueberries in the dehydrated.

I'm thinking of trying some blueberry applesauce tomorrow.


----------



## MollysMom

PixieLou,
Cherry applesauce sounds yummy!


----------



## PixieLou

I'll use more cherries next time. I had about 10 lbs of apples with 2 lbs of cherries. I think I would double the cherries next time. (Which is why I've *finallly* started keeping a canning notebook - so I can make notes about what I will change next year).


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

yum i love cherris, too.
in this past week:
7 quarts salsa-we never have enough for the kids
7 pints sweet pickle relish
7 quarts dill pickles
right now all 9 trays of dehydrator going w sweet corn


----------



## Old Swampgirl

8 pints of Lemon figs


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

late last night 6 quarts tomatoes

today will be more blackberries (picked 1 1/2 gals) for the freezer and another batch of dill pickles put on to ferment. won't have time to post later as i work tonight


----------



## PixieLou

I'm on a total applesauce kick. Today I did:

3 quarts Strawberry Applesauce
3 quarts Plain Applesauce
7 quarts Peach Applesauce

Would have had another quart of the strawberry, but the girls kept refilling their bowls!


----------



## kkbinco

Filled up the dehydrator with potatoes, about four pounds worth, wrapped it in its cozy and it's now purring on the back porch.

Should be done later tonight then I'll vacuum pack and toss 'em in the freezer.


----------



## stirfamily

Today was 10 pints of applesauce and 4 jars of apple jelly.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## girlwithasword

taught a freezer jam class on Saturday, we had 9 people and made three baches of jam each, it was jamapalooza! They did minted white peach and black raspberry, blueberry (with their choice of plain, or adding sage or lemon balm), and concord grape (most people added ginger to it, DIVINE!).


----------



## PixieLou

5 half pints of Queen Annes Lace Jelly

I was a bit worried - the "tea" tasted awful, and got worse with the addition of the lemon juice. But the jelly is wonderful. Light with fruity undertones. This is definitely on my keeper list. I think I need to find a way to get QAL to grow in my yard.


----------



## Solarmom

Ohio dreamer said:


> 8 pts of turkey and broth
> 6# of ground beef in the dryer to make hamburger rocks. This is the first time I made this with grass feed, no hormones, etc beef. WOW! It had flavor after I washed all the fat out!! The beef I always got from the store was almost flavorless after washing....yet one more reason to not go back to the supermarket meat counter!


OK help me here, what exactly IS a hamburger rock???


----------



## kkbinco

Added six half-pints of Mint Jelly to the larder.


----------



## dixienc

12 pints of venison burger, 2 pints sausage, 2 pints ham, and 1 pint beef broth.


----------



## cnichols

Yesterday canned 5 pints each of strawberry jam (didn't jell right though), blueberry jam and a mix of blueberry/strawberry/cherry jam.

Today 7 quarts of potatoes and I'm going to can the tomate-basil soup I made this morning.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

began yesterday and am on last canner full. 

5 quarts whole kernel corn
18 pts whole kernel corn
23 pints cream corn

gotta do next step on pickles in crock #2

i forgot 5 trays of corn in dehydrator


----------



## whatrset

4 qts Chicken broth.
3 Qts Chipped Beaver (Texture between beef and venison)


----------



## Dandish

Seven pints of sweet pickle relish today (first time doing relish). Cukes were getting out of hand.

Last month my friend and I did much (40+) strawberry jam, apricot jam, and strawberry blackberry jam.


----------



## Canning Girl

Solarmom said:


> OK help me here, what exactly IS a hamburger rock???


Hamburger rocks are dehydrated hamburger. It is browned, rinsed, and dried into hard little rocks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Solarmom said:


> OK help me here, what exactly IS a hamburger rock???


Yep, just what Canning Girl said. Makes wonderful taco meat, chili meat, soup, etc. Works well in anything you can "soak" it in.


----------



## fetch33

Canned 3 quarts applesauce and 7 pints of pickled beets. Looking at about 3 lbs of homegrown green beans and deciding if I will break out the pressure canner. Going to the local farmers market today, so that will be the deciding factor if I can them or blanch/freeze.


----------



## Solarmom

Thank you "CanningGirl" and "Ohio dreamer" for the answer to my Hamburger rock question. How do you do this? I understand about the browning and rinsing. Do you need a special dehydrator for the meat? or do you just lay it out on the racks of say a typical round store bought dehydrator and dry away? Pretty cool idea. I could do this with ground venison and take up a lot less freezer space! 


Kris


----------



## fetch33

Canned 11 quarts of beans today.


----------



## Riverdale

2 quarts of pickled chiken giblets, 3 qts of pickled jalapenos,


----------



## plath

4 pints extra garlicky garlic dills


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

thursday did 5 pints and 3 quarts tomato relish
and 7 pints okra pickles.
my first crock of pickles will be done tuesday
put 3 trays of cherry tomatoes on to dehydrate this a.m.
dehydrated some okra, too. how well does it rehydrate?
i took some to work and my coworker ate it dry and liked it. so did my sis.

plath, i have garlic dills in 2 crocks and kids love them best


----------



## Solarmom

6 pints of lima beans! YUM!


----------



## TroyT

100 lbs Bing cherries. Works out to about 67 quarts, only one failed to can correctly.


----------



## PixieLou

TroyT said:


> 100 lbs Bing cherries. Works out to about 67 quarts, only one failed to can correctly.


Wow! You must have some super fancy cherry pitter. I did a couple pounds by hand recently - it took me 20 minutes to pit a lb of cherry!


----------



## TroyT

PixieLou said:


> Wow! You must have some super fancy cherry pitter. I did a couple pounds by hand recently - it took me 20 minutes to pit a lb of cherry!


Not really it just a Leifheit Cherry Stoner. It works pretty well but it doesn't really handle large cherries very well. With two people working on canning project we could just about keep two canners running all the time. The pitting was the bottle neck. I think I will try to improve the pitting before next year. Cherries are our favorite fruit.


----------



## SueMc

Pickled blueberries. The recipe is here:

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/catherines-pickled-blueberries/Detail.aspx

They are really good on cheese and very pretty!


----------



## Solarmom

12 pints of tomato sauce and 3 qts of soybeans


----------



## TJN66

9 quarts of bread and butter pickles, 5 quarts and 4 pints of dill pickles, 5 pints of rhubard/blueberry jam.


----------



## jennytw

Nine quarts of green beans.


----------



## plath

This morning 3 pints of dill pickle slices. Probably the last of the dills except for some hot dill. Next up is bread & butter.


----------



## dixienc

yesterday- 8 quarts chicken stock, 8 pints field peas, crowder peas, and black eye peas. Today canning up pints of sliced pork and dehydrating green beans. Shelves are filling up around here and it looks gorgeous!!


----------



## dixienc

debbiekatiesmom said:


> thursday did 5 pints and 3 quarts tomato relish
> and 7 pints okra pickles.
> my first crock of pickles will be done tuesday
> put 3 trays of cherry tomatoes on to dehydrate this a.m.
> dehydrated some okra, too. how well does it rehydrate?
> i took some to work and my coworker ate it dry and liked it. so did my sis.
> 
> plath, i have garlic dills in 2 crocks and kids love them best


I've been dehydrating okra for about 4 years now and it hydrates and just has the texture of cooked okra. I always throw mine into gumbos and soups, as that is how we normally eat it anyways. I freeze whole okra for frying, it just has a better texture that way.


----------



## dixienc

Ohio dreamer said:


> Yep, just what Canning Girl said. Makes wonderful taco meat, chili meat, soup, etc. Works well in anything you can "soak" it in.


Can you tell me how you accomplish this with the dehydrator?? I would like to put some up in our storage. Right now I just freeze or can hamburger, been kinda scared of dehydrating it.


----------



## MrCalicoty

My DW has been diligently canning everything in sight! I'm so proud of her. Today, while I was out running for parts to fix my "new" commuter bicycle, she went out and got 3 bushels of fresh whole sweet corn. We had a few ears for supper.

She got started preparing the corn while the boy and I fixed the bikes for tomorrow's ride and when we finished we went it to help with the task.

I got to shuck a bunch, then she showed me how to cut the kernels from the cobs. Then after she had started canning what I had just cut she showed me how to scrape the cob to make creamed corn out of the remainder. I never knew that's how it was made!

We're not done yet but will finish up tomorrow. It's gonna look real purty on the pantry shelf!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

dixienc said:


> Can you tell me how you accomplish this with the dehydrator?? I would like to put some up in our storage. Right now I just freeze or can hamburger, been kinda scared of dehydrating it.


Hamburger rock come up every so often. 

First you cook the meat, completely...no red or pink. Then you need to drain out all the fat then rinse the meat with hot water to remove the rest of the fat. Some people then wash/ rinse the fat out of the pan then put the meat back in and put it on the stove to dry it. I just put the wet meat into the dryer and let it dry there. This has NOT been tested by the food police, so it is considered a "not safe practice". But then at one time people thought tomatoes were poisonous, too. So decided for yourself what's is safe and what is not. (can you tell my grandfather was a lawyer?)

If this doesn't answer you question you can search HT for more details.


----------



## jennytw

Has anyone dehydrated ground turkey in the (hamburger) rock- style??



I put up 7 pints of green beans and 14 pints of dilly beans (I've never had these but I hear they are good).


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

thanks dixie. that's what i thought it would do but had no experience with it. my first year dehydrating w an excalibur and am truly loving it. 

today got 2 crocks of pickles canned up-garlic dills and sweet chunks. i'll have to hide the dills or they disappear-lol. 7 qts dills, 8 qts sweets
tomorrow i'll pick more okra so will make more pickled okra and dehydrate what's left. not much else going in the garden, but have been getting ground ready to plant a fall garden./


----------



## Dandish

This morning did 5 pints of applesauce and 9 half-pints of peach jam.


----------



## RedTartan

Five trays of sliced summer squash in the dehydrator as I type this. Last week I did 3 quarts of zucchini relish. Still trying to overcome my fear of pressure canning. I have a brand new Presto in the kitchen waiting for me...


----------



## MollysMom

At this moment 6 pint jars of saurekraut are in the BWB. Also canned 6 pints of Sweet and Sour Spiced Red Cabbage in my BWB. So pretty! I'm on vacation from my job starting today. Don't go back to work until August 9th. Yippee!


----------



## fetch33

Spent the morning in the garden picking green beans. It was a cool morning and so enjoyable! My green beans are pole type and grown on cattle panels bent in an arch. They have reached the top, turned around and are almost to the ground again. I have been getting a couple of quarts every 2 days off of 16 square feet in my square-foot garden. By the time the afternoon was over, I had canned 2 quarts of green beans and 5 quarts of tomatoes. Looking forward to Sunday when I can go picking again.


----------



## MollysMom

Planning to finish making the cantaloupe jam I started yesterday. I deseeded it , cut it up and covered it with the recommended amount of sugar stated on the recipe, and let it sit overnight. So in alittle while I plan to make the jam then process it in my BWB canner. We have so many cantaloupe I need to find other ways to process it. Probably just freeze it for smoothies.


----------



## Maresche

3 pints of Mrs. Wages Ketchup in the BWB right now. Green peppers in the Excalibur overnight and as many Bread and Butter pickles as I can get tomorrow.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Stopped in the farm market and found a peck of peppers for $2.00. Filled 6 trays in the dehydrators. Had I had a son named Peter I might have picked them....


----------



## bluebird2o2

I made 5 pints of plum sauce today,30 pints of applesauce last week.14 pints of zuchini pickles cant wait too make salsa.tomatoes are just ripening.i love canning.bought a new canner this year.couldnt lift that old one once it was full of water.


----------



## Riverdale

Dehydrated tomatoes and green peppers.
Canned 6 pints of blackberries


----------



## plath

This morning I did 11 half pints of dill pickle relish.


----------



## FrontPorch

Seven quarts and seven pints of tomatoes.


----------



## Riverdale

8 Quarts of blackberries, 3 pints of blackberry vinegar and 1 quart of blackberry syrup.

Going good!!


----------



## fetch33

5 quarts of tomatoes and 1 quart and 1 pint of green beans.


----------



## debmac

7 quarts of sweet cherries and 7 quarts of dill pickles.


----------



## upnorthlady

Today I am canning 28 quarts of peaches.


----------



## jbowyer01

Finished up the pickles for the year, lol. 20 quarts of dill pickles and 2 quarts of chicken, rice and veggie soup.


----------



## MollysMom

Right now I have tomatoes, sweet peppers and summer squash dehydrating. Yesterday I pressure canned 2 pints of chicken breast, and 4 pints of Chicken Veggie soup.


----------



## FrontPorch

Seven pints of green beans and getting four quarts of chicken stock ready to go in.


----------



## fetch33

Just visited a u-pick farm today. I am getting ready to can 50 lbs of peaches tonight! Trying to work up the energy.....


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

just put 6 trays of okra into the dehydrator


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tomatoes are starting to ripen in the garden. Kids picked for me but there wasn't enough for a full caner load....so I went and picked some peppers, onions and cilantro and we made salsa - 6 pints and 1-20 oz jar.


----------



## kandmcockrell

My DD(8) and I canned 7 qts figs yesterday, and took the others out of the dehydrator. We also put a 1/2 bushel of roma tomatoes in crock pots to start spagetti sauce for canning later.


----------



## bluebird2o2

i made 6 pints of raspberry syrup.cant wait too make salsa.


----------



## RedTartan

Canned four quarts of whole tomatoes.


----------



## Gladrags

I've been canning peaches, peach salsa, peach jam, peach butter ... 

Along with blueberry jam, blueberry chutney, tomato salsa, and spaghetti sauce.


----------



## dixienc

Potatoes. So far since yesterday afternoon I have 13 pints and 9 quarts, and just put another 7 quarts in the canners. I got 50 pounds of new white potatoes from the stand down the road for $13. I also dehydrated some chips with sea salt and one tray with zatarians seasoning. Those turned out great!


----------



## plath

Today I did 5 quarts and 2 pints of tomatoes and 4 pints of bread & butter pickles.


----------



## fetch33

In the last 2 days I have canned 12 quarts and 7 pints of peaches and 7 pints of peach honey. Today was bean/tomato picking day. I have canned 6 quarts of crushed tomatoes, 2 quarts of green beans and 3 pints of chicken stock.


----------



## RedTartan

Dehydrating tomatoes today...


----------



## girlwithasword

9 pints peach salsa, 14 jars salted butterscotch peach jam (will blog the recipe soon) and 7 pints pizza sauce.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

girlwithasword said:


> 9 pints peach salsa, *14 jars salted butterscotch peach jam (will blog the recipe soon)* and 7 pints pizza sauce.


Yes, please. That sounds divine!


----------



## RedTartan

Snapped, blanched, and froze a whole basket of green beans.


----------



## dixienc

RedTartan said:


> Snapped, blanched, and froze a whole basket of green beans.


I'm jealous! My green beans didn't do anything this year but vine everywhere. I think I got maybe a dozen beans before the heat killed them. :grump:


----------



## plath

Today I put up 6 half pints of zucchini relish. I also froze two gallon bags of zucchini (one grated, one chunked), one zucchini bread loaf and 4 quart bags of blueberries.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Kids and I just put 4 trays of summer squash, 1-1/2 trays of cauliflower, 1/2 tray of broccoli and 2 trays of hot peppers in the dryer.


----------



## dixienc

Today working on salsa, peaches, and venison jerky. Have to get all the venison out of the freezer to make room for hunting season. Also have about 8 pounds of stew meat to jar up.


----------



## mekasmom

Chicken 14q, and another 7q peaches


----------



## plath

I have 4 quarts and 1 pint of chicken stock in the canner now  Probably our last chicken for a while. Dh is sick of chicken, and we just got a ton of beef delivered.


----------



## dixienc

Just dropped 4 pints of crushed tomatos into the canner, and have 2 quarts and 5 pints of sliced peaches. I have a few venison steaks I thnk I'm gonna jar up and there is plenty of fat and meat left over from making the jerky strips to brew up a batch of broth.


----------



## 36376

6 quarts of beans and 9 pints of tomato juice


----------



## Jan in CO

Five quarts of plums, three quarts and one pint of pickled beets, three pints of mixed fruit syrup. Froze two gallon bags of corn on the cob and one pint of peas from the garden. Not much, but little steps get the journey done. Jan in Co


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

25 pints of bread & butter pickles in the canner right now. 

I use the recipe in the ball blue book instead of using Mrs Wages. The only difference is I pack my jars with the sliced cucumbers & onions then add the B&B (heated and then cooled). I store any extra B&B mix until the next year if I don't use it all.

Also picked a bunch of carrots & Swiss Chard, which I will take to Farmer's Market tomorrow, then what is left over, will pressure can the chard and dehydrate the carrots. Good thing Ernie is returning my pressure canner tomorrow ... just in time!


----------



## strawhouse

mmmmmmm 6 quarts of dill pickles. (atleast I think they were quarts. I dunno, I'm Canadian!)


----------



## Riverdale

5 qt of dill pickles
3 pt of dill pickles
3 pt of pickled blackberries
15 qt of peaches


----------



## Mickey

8 quarts of green beans and 16 pints of pickled beets this morning and have a 22 lb turkey thawing to roast tonight. I'll cut off one side of the breast for dinner tomorrow and some sandwiches thru the week and then can the rest.
Mickey


----------



## JulieBaby

Yesterday and today I canned a total of 47 quarts of whole tomatoes in their own juice.


----------



## Prickle

four 1/2 pints watermelon pickles


----------



## PixieLou

Just did up 9 jars of mint jelly. I used the 12 oz jelly jars. I only use my mint jelly as a sugar substitute when making chocolate bread (so I end up with a mint chocolate bread) I didn't bother to put the green food coloring in. So I have a beautiful amber colored mint jelly.

I have 2 huge pots boiling on the stove in my 1st attempt at making homemade apple pectin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yum! Watermelon rind pickles! I haven't made those in years! Now if I can only convince Paul to save the watermelon rinds when he's 'grazing' in the garden instead of giving them to the poultry.

8 pints of Swiss Chard, bacon & onion yesterday. Dehydrated carrots.

Today is dehydrating cherry tomatoes (and cleaning the kitchen!)

Pixie, how do you make apple pectin??.


----------



## PixieLou

*Apple Pectin* When I googled how to do it, it seems like every one has there on way to do it. I think the key thing is to do your pectin test, and cook until you pass the pectin test. 

But this is what I did. This is the 1st time I've ever made it, so I have no idea how successful my homemade pectin jams will be. 

Picked a bunch of green (raw) apples off of my old apple tree. They were all pretty small - probably averaged 1-1/2" dia. Filled about 1/2 of a paper grocery bag. Smiled pretty at my DH so that he would chop them up - he removed the stems and chopped them into 1/8ths. He measured them as he chopped them and dumped them into 2 pots. We ended up with ~24 cups of chopped apples, to which I added ~42 cups of water (I was shooting for 48 cups of water, but ran out of pot room.)

Brought the stuff to a low boil and let it boil for about 1.5 hours last night. Would have gone longer, but it was bed time! This morning, brought it to another low boil, for about another 1.5 hours. At this point, the apples were finally breaking down, and I had what looked like really loose applesauce. So I tried the pectin test (see below). My pectin was sufficiently gelled.

I then set up a 2 part straining process. I placed a large plastic colander over a bowl and scooped out the apples with a slotted spoon. I then took the leftover liquidy stuff and poured it directly into my jelly bag. I mashed the apples in the colander a bit, and then put the resulting liquid into my jelly bag. I then poured the apple pectin back into a stock pot.

I then brought the pot of pectin back up to a boil, poured it into jars with 1/4" headspace and BWB for 10 minutes. I ended up with 7 pints (and I dumped out maybe 1/4 c.) Or else you could keep it in your fridge for about 2 weeks. Or freeze it for 2 months.

_pectin test_ Take about 1 tsp of pectin, place in a little bowl and place in the freezer for a minute to chill - since the pectin test will not work with boiling hot pectin. Meanwhile, take a tiny juice glass, and pour about 2 inches of rubbing alcohol in it. When your pectin has cooled - it doesn't have to be cold, but you want it to feel cool as opposed to warm or hot - dump the pectin into the alcohol. Then try to lift the pectin mass with a fork. If the pectin mass lifts up with the fork without breaking apart, you have successfully made pectin. If it is still breaking up - then you need to boil off more water from your apple pot.

I do use a lot of pectin when I make jam. I've tried to make jam without pectin, but maybe it was the type I tried, but there was so much cooking that I felt my resulting jam tasted overcooked, as opposed to fruity. I can buy pectin pretty cheap where I live (on average $1 per box), but I wanted to attempt to make my own so that I *know* what is in my jam. I've also heard that you can make pectin out of lemons. But I live in Massachusetts - and I don't have a lemon tree in my back yard. If this experiment is successful, maybe that old apple tree in the backyard will be spared the chainsaw!


----------



## Maresche

I have a big pot of salsa bubbling away on the stovetop. I've been freezing eggs all weekend and will be running the dehydrator full of bananas and tomatos overnight.


----------



## plath

8 quarts and 6 pints tomatoes, two quarts hot garlic dill pickles and 6 pints bread & butter pickles.

I also froze 3 more quarts blueberries and a gallon size bag of sliced green peppers.

ETA: make that one quart hot garlic dill pickles  One jar broke in the canner. I must have let it cool too much before I put it in. Dh will be disappointed since they were for him.


----------



## fetch33

15 pints of Annie's salsa


----------



## fetch33

Maresche said:


> I have a big pot of salsa bubbling away on the stovetop. I've been freezing eggs all weekend and will be running the dehydrator full of bananas and tomatos overnight.


How do you freeze eggs? Kroger has a sale on eggs this week. TIA


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6 quarts dill pickles
17 quarts bread & butter pickles

Working on Dill Relish now.


----------



## plath

7 pints and 2 quarts spaghetti sauce plus I froze a big bag of regular pesto and one batch of zucchini pesto


----------



## PixieLou

*plath* How do you make zucchini pesto?


----------



## plath

I used this recipe: http://www.themessiekitchen.com/2010/06/penne-with-zucchini-pistou.html
I'm not sure how it will freeze, so I only did one batch


----------



## designer

Mom brought me a bushel of her grapes so I did my first try at grape jelly yesterday. Looks like they sealed. It took so long that the other 5lbs I washed had to go in the freezer. Still have about 20 lbs of grapes to do something with.


----------



## girlwithasword

11 quarts tomatoes with herbs and roasted garlic. Over 2 heads of garlic in each jar...yum


----------



## FrontPorch

Nine more pints of green beens and working on tomatoes again. Somebody_ please_ remind me not to plant so many tomatoes next year.


----------



## Solarmom

I did the salted butterscotch peach jam!

9 1/2 pints, 5 pints, and 2 quarts (I ran out of little jars and lids!)

I pretty much followed the recipe, but I seeded (I did not peel them) the peaches and used my little hand held mandolin slicer to slice them in about 1/8 slices. I used molasses and white sugar as well as brown (ran out of brown sugar) and added a pinch of cinnamon! I then cooked them down a bit and then used one of those hand held blender things to get a good mixture of chunk to puree.

The salt I used was some red Hawaiian volcanic salt and let me tell you, this stuff is tasty!! I already have a peach,ricotta mousse dessert in mind for this!

I used 22 baseball or a little bigger peaches in case you were wondering!

Can't wait for this stuff to cool off so I can start experimenting with it!

Kris


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Tomatoes - 4 qt & 10 pt
Chow Chow - 8 pt & 4 1/2 pts (1/2 pt are for gifts)
Nectarines - 7 Qt


----------



## FrontPorch

14 pints of salsa and 4 pints of salsa juice for making soup. And a quart jar full of dehydrated cherry tomatoes.


----------



## plath

2 quarts of hot dills and 2 pints of regular garlic dills.


----------



## Maresche

7 pts of plain tomato sauce processing now. Hope to do another round of ketchup this afternoon/evening but that depends on how the 2 year old is feeling.

Will be dehydrating mushroom, potatoes and more zuchinni over the weekend.

Later note: Bubs was cooperative. Got 4 pts of ketchup done.


----------



## jmtinmi

6 quarts of green beans & 8 pint & a halfs of diced potatoes.


----------



## PixieLou

8 pints Peach-Pineapple Salsa
3 pints and 2 half-pints Peach Salsa
3 pints Caramel Applesauce
4 half-pints blackberry jelly


----------



## Riverdale

A bunch (2- 2Â½ gallon pails) of pickles brining to be canned today (MMMM garlic-dills!). Will have more pickles and peaches (if the kids don't eat them all  ) for tomorrow!


----------



## Riverdale

18 q and 8 p of dill pickles


----------



## PixieLou

7 quarts sliced peaches in light syrup
7 pints diced peaches in apple juice


----------



## FrontPorch

7 pints of spaghetti sauce and dehydrated two more sheets of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## lovinthislife

17pints spaghetti sauce
5pints sweet relish
1quart dried potato sticks, will use for hash browns
Today I have a bushel basket of tomatoes waiting on me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Today we'll be processing chicken. Some will go whole with skin on into the freezer for roasting. The rest will be canned. 

Nom! Canned meat!


----------



## Riverdale

3 Q and 3 P pickled tomatos
6 Q and 1 P mixed peaches and blackberries
Â½ P pickled Blackberry syrup
6 Q and 1 P of mixed cucumber/zuchini/summer squash pickles

All before 1 PM EDT 

Now I am done for the day!


----------



## fetch33

3 quarts tomatoes
2 quarts green beans
7 pints dill pickles


----------



## plath

I'm coming to the end of our cucumbers, so 1 quart and 1 pint of dill pickle slices and 9 pints and 8 half pints of salsa.


----------



## painterswife

New to canning!

16 quarts and 10 pints of Olathe sweet corn


----------



## Gladrags

9 pints of spaghetti sauce
14 half-pints and two pints of salsa

Should have made more spaghetti sauce and less salsa ...


----------



## Txsteader

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Nom! Canned meat!


LOL, I second that sentiment!!

I processed 5 pts of ground chuck Saturday (which brings my total to 20 pts), and plan to process chicken this week.....after I finish dealing with the gallons of blackberries that are taking up freezer space.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

plath said:


> I'm coming to the end of our cucumbers, .


I only wish!! We're having a bumper cucumber crop this year ...

17 quarts of chicken, 12 for the freezer and 2 for dinner (YUM!)


----------



## Maresche

8 half-pints of peach jam
2 pints of peach halves

Now I need more peaches.


----------



## Solarmom

21 4oz jars of butterscotch peach jam
14 quarts of potatoes!!! (never did this before, I am so happy with myself!)


Kris


----------



## SueMc

Nine pints Cinnamon Pickles finally in jars--they are a pain to make time wise but I make them for my husband once in awhile. 
12 qts peaches into the freezer. 
Bunch of peaches into the primary for peach wine.
Still have peaches to make a cobbler later!


----------



## JulieBaby

This afternoon, I canned eight jars of peach jam and eight pints of peaches.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

7 trays of yellow summer squash drying

4 qt of peach pie filling.....:Bawling: 2 broke in the caner!


----------



## SueMc

Ohio dreamer said:


> 7 trays of yellow summer squash drying
> 
> 4 qt of peach pie filling.....:Bawling: 2 broke in the caner!



That is a heart breaker!


----------



## TJN66

2 pints and 2 half pints of jalapeno jelly, 7 pints of apple jalepeno jelly. I tasted the plain jalapeno jelly on some steak...its mighty tasty!


----------



## plath

10 half pints of jalapeno peach jam. I also froze 4 quart bags of corn casserole.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

It was a good day on the food prep front....not too good on the sleep front (which is why so much food got processed!)

11 pt of tomato sauce
10 pt of tomato with onion and garlic sauce
4 trays of broccoli dried
3 trays of cherry and grape tomatoes dried

Edited to add...once I get tired I can't sit still.....so....7 trays of cucumbers in the dryer.


----------



## jessepona

12 Quarts of tomatoes from the garden. 
4 Pints Zucchini Relish

....and I bought an All American pressure canner so I can put by low acid foods YAY! I'm unreasonably excited about this


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You're going to love the All American. In the off season, I use it as a pressure cooker too.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Last week: 19 pints of peaches (would have been 21, but lost two in the canner) :sob:

Saturday: 15 bags of frozen corn, and five bags (6 count) of zucchini muffins

Yesterday: 10 half-pints Plum Jam


----------



## Txsteader

Yesterday: 5 pints beef stew meat.

Planning to can blackberries this afternoon.


----------



## Solarmom

4 qts garlic dills
5 qts carrots
3 pints grapes


Kris


----------



## tallpines

28 quarts of peaches:banana02:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

tallpines said:


> 28 quarts of peaches:banana02:


Now *that's* some work!


----------



## FrontPorch

Tomatoes and green beans. Yes, I sound like a broken record, but they just keep coming.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

9 trays of potatoes dried (only 22# more to go!)
2 qt and 1 pt of spiced cantaloupe
7 qt of peaches (3 I half filled with some of the left over cantaloupe's spicy syrup in it...YUM!)

Not too bad considering schools back in session so I did it while answering questions and teaching the kids. At least DD slipped skins on the peaches with me :sing:


----------



## froggyfarmgirl

maidservant said:


> Here's the recipe (I don't remember where I got it):
> 
> Strawberry Lemonade Concentrate
> Makes about seven pint jars, recipe can be halved if needed.
> 
> 6 cups hulled strawberries
> 4 cups lemon juice
> 6 cups granulated sugar
> 
> Prepare canner, jars, and lids.
> In a blender or food processor, puree strawberries until smooth. Transfer to a stainless steel saucepan. Add lemon juice and sugar and stir to combine. Heat to 190F stirring occasionally. Do not boil. Remove from heat, skim off foam if needed.
> Ladle hot concentrate into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe rim, center lid on jar. Screw band down until resistance is met, then increase to fingertip tight.
> Process in a water bath canner for 15 minutes.
> 
> To reconstitute, mix one part concentrate with one part water or ginger ale (Sprite would probably be good too). Adjust to taste.


TY so much for posting this!!! I put it in my recipe files to use next spring!


----------



## Riverdale

TJN66 said:


> 7 pints of apple jalepeno jelly.


Recipe, please!


----------



## Riverdale

> Originally Posted by maidservant
> Here's the recipe (I don't remember where I got it):
> 
> Strawberry Lemonade Concentrate
> Makes about seven pint jars, recipe can be halved if needed.
> 
> 6 cups hulled strawberries
> 4 cups lemon juice
> 6 cups granulated sugar
> 
> Prepare canner, jars, and lids.
> In a blender or food processor, puree strawberries until smooth. Transfer to a stainless steel saucepan. Add lemon juice and sugar and stir to combine. Heat to 190F stirring occasionally. Do not boil. Remove from heat, skim off foam if needed.
> Ladle hot concentrate into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe rim, center lid on jar. Screw band down until resistance is met, then increase to fingertip tight.
> Process in a water bath canner for 15 minutes.
> 
> To reconstitute, mix one part concentrate with one part water or ginger ale (Sprite would probably be good too). Adjust to taste.


I like this! Going in the file


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

8 half pints Plum Jelly


----------



## Dandish

Yesterday: 16 quarts and 7 pints of green beans (quarts going home with a young lady I was teaching how to can).


----------



## designer

my first try at beans, white northern beans.

I can not get my canner to stay at any pressure setting lower then 14lbs. I lower the heat, it will come down then go lower (shooting for 11lbs) so I turn it up slightly and it will jump back to 14! I have my burner set on 3 out of 10 and it still went back to 14


----------



## plath

4 pints, 4 half pints dill pickles and 7 half pints elderberry jam today.


----------



## JulieBaby

I canned nine quarts of tomatoes and nine quarts of peaches.


----------



## fetch33

I cooked down 10 lbs of tomatoes and made 1 quart and 2 pints of sauce. Then I canned 6 quarts of green beans. I am now drying a couple of trays each of basil, cherry tomatoes and red peppers.


----------



## fetch33

FrontPorch said:


> Tomatoes and green beans. Yes, I sound like a broken record, but they just keep coming.


I hear ya. Seems like that is all I am canning too. I can't wait for my Clear Jel to come in next week. Then I am heading off to the u-pick orchard so I can make some apple pie filling! I have totally ran out of storage space for all of these canning jars... my dining room table is starting to fill up!


----------



## plath

I made that strawberry lemonade concentrate earlier this summer for the first time and it's way too sweet for us  I'm hoping to toy with the recipe next year and maybe store it in the freezer.


----------



## Riverdale

12 pints salsa


----------



## Gladrags

More tomatoes than I'll be able to use in the next year ...


----------



## blynn

10 pints of pickled jalapenos.


----------



## girlwithasword

14 jars Asian Plum Sauce - recipe from the Complete Book of Small Batch Preserving - and it's AWESOME! 6 jars ginger rhubarb jam, 9 jars each black raspberry jam and red raspberry jam. Cleaning out the freezer a little.


----------



## PixieLou

11 pints peach-apple salsa
6 pints grape juice

Still have 1/2 bushel of peaches to put up. Guess what I'll lbe doing tomorow night?


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Last week was a can-a-thon!

14 pints peaches
7 half pints pech juice
3 pints dilly beans
8 quarts apples
19 pints tomato sauce
7 pints pizza sauce
10 half pints creole sauce
11 pints spaghetti sauce with meat
4 pints cajun tomatos
12 pints mexican tomatos
81 half pints tuna 
14 lbs of cod cut into portions and frozen

Still need to go out and pick the blackberries and the rest of the apples. Whew!


----------



## plath

Nothing. I did freeze a gallon sized bag of tomatoes for canning later and a gallon sized bag of peaches though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

13 half pints of Tomato Jelly

Grapes are getting ripe and apples are coming on also.


----------



## bluebird2o2

My tomatoes are slow too ripen soo its only 8 pints of salsa.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Ms.Lilly said:


> Last week was a can-a-thon!
> 
> 14 pints peaches
> 7 half pints pech juice
> 3 pints dilly beans
> 8 quarts apples
> 19 pints tomato sauce
> 7 pints pizza sauce
> 10 half pints creole sauce
> 11 pints spaghetti sauce with meat
> 4 pints cajun tomatos
> 12 pints mexican tomatos
> 81 half pints tuna
> 14 lbs of cod cut into portions and frozen
> 
> Still need to go out and pick the blackberries and the rest of the apples. Whew!


:rock: You rock!

Not canning, but I am dehydrating mint for winter/spring use.  We get through a lot of it, and it's free as it grows in abundance along our creek.

I'll soon be canning pears and applesauce, won't be long till they are ready. In the winter I can a lot of venison. 
It's been a bad year this year garden wise, because of neglect, but I have enough produce canned from previous years to see us through.


----------



## girlwithasword

Ms.Lilly said:


> Last week was a can-a-thon!
> 
> 14 pints peaches
> 7 half pints pech juice
> 3 pints dilly beans
> 8 quarts apples
> 19 pints tomato sauce
> 7 pints pizza sauce
> 10 half pints creole sauce
> 11 pints spaghetti sauce with meat
> 4 pints cajun tomatos
> 12 pints mexican tomatos
> 81 half pints tuna
> 14 lbs of cod cut into portions and frozen
> 
> Still need to go out and pick the blackberries and the rest of the apples. Whew!


creole sauce?? recipe please!


----------



## strawberrygirl

6 Pints of Ketchup (I get a little help from Mrs. Wages) 
1/2 beef frozen 

We turned much of the hamburger into patties and meatballs, and still had 19 1lb packages of hamburger. Lots of steaks and roasts too! Our freezer is full again. :happy:


----------



## plath

5 pints elderberry syrup and 7 half pints jalapeno jelly


----------



## Dandish

4 pints of spiced peach butter.

Seems like one day the peaches were rock hard, the next they were too soft to look nice canned as just peaches!


----------



## Txsteader

5 pints chicken, 5 pints potatoes, 3 pints blackberry juice.


----------



## Solarmom

24 4 oz jars of JudyLou's Banana Nut Jam (Thank you!)

24 Half pints of buttery peach butter


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

5 trays of lavender (I use them in my sweet clover tea)


----------



## DW

28 pts of colorado peaches. today is jelly f/skins & pits.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of chili sauce.the whole house smells delicious.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Put over 15 chickens in the freezer (I lost count at 15).


----------



## plath

Last batch of bread & butter pickles for the season~ 6 pints and 1 pint sweet gherkins.

I also froze one gallon sized bag of tomatoes for canning later and 1 gallon bag of yellow squash.


----------



## jmtinmi

4 quarts + 1 pint stewed tomatoes.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of fried apples and 2pints two half pints of raspberry peach jam.


----------



## PixieLou

22 quarts of crushed tomatoes

I have 20 lbs of Romas on the boiling down into Tomato Basil Garlic Sauce. And another 20 lbs of Romas in the freezer for a 2nd batch.


----------



## bluebird2o2

I canned 7 pints of fried apples and 16 pints of salsa


----------



## MO_cows

Made & canned a batch of jalapeno jelly, 7 half pints.


----------



## TJN66

I froze a bushel of green and red peppers. Sliced them all ... took most of the morning. Tomorrow I am making Annie's salsa. I have everything cut up but the onions so all I have to do is start cooking the salsa and process. Then I have the rest of the bushel of tomatoes to process. I think I am just going to blanch/quarter them and process them.


----------



## Gladrags

Ginger peach jam, more peach salsa, and a few pints of just plain peaches.


----------



## texastami

122 quarts of "stuff" this weekend.... fresh salsa, chicken, chicken stock, black beans, black bean salsa, pinto beans and northern beans.... Running two pressure canners full tilt ALL day and up til 10 pm every nite! And much thanks to my entire "crew" of chicken pickers... choppers.... washers... sorters and canner helpers!  It was only two kids and a 1/2 time DH but they were a BIG help!! 

First day wasn't bad... loved the smell.... 

Second day, the kids kept telling me the house smelled like one BIG FART.... and sadly, they were right....

Day three it just kept getting worse! EWWWWW was my first thought Sunday morning.... But praise the Lord its done! 

Had the windows and doors open ALL DAY airing things out! 

Now on to corn and green peppers! (no canning, freezing and dehydrating!)


----------



## Maresche

9pts of peaches. Debating whether to do more before starting in on apples.


----------



## rdhdstpchild

this weekend:
12 half pints of raspberry preserves
5 jelly jars of apple butter
7 pints apple sauce
4 Quarts tomato sauce

last couple weekends:
6 half pints banana nut jam
10 pints blueberry lime jam
4 pints apple sauce
10 pints potatoes
10 pints kosher dills
12 pints jar kraut
4 pints tomato chutney
2 pints blueberry syrup
5 quarts tomato sauce

This is my first year canning... think I'm addicited.  

Can't wait to learn to can meats. When the tree took out the roof and the power along with it, we lost ALOT of meats in the big freezer. The thought that could ever happen again scares me! Never Never AGAIN!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Made up a pot of grape juice and a pot of apple juice this afternoon. Letting the pulp drip overnight and will restrain tomorrow for grape jelly, apple jelly & then apple butter from the apple pulp.


----------



## mare

last couple weeks i have done
18 pintscorn, canned and frozen
7pintsgrapes,canned
18 pineapple, canned and dehydr
30#'s plums, canned and dehydr
80#'s potatoes, canned frozen and dehydr
30 pints peaches, canned
6 pints peach compote
cases of yellow and green beans
froze peppers
strawb, froze and dehy
blueberries froze and dehydrated
watermelon froze
rhubarb froze
froze tom for sauce later on
raspberries froze


----------



## fetch33

Went to orchard yesterday and got 40lb of apples. I now have a full dehydrator working, canned 7 quarts of apple pie filling and I have a huge pot of apples on the stove cooking down to apple butter. I still have about 10lbs of apples left, but I'll put those in the dehydrator tomorrow. The green beans are still coming from the garden at about a pound every day or two. I've been lazy and just blanching and freezing instead of canning them.


----------



## cc

Well, this is what I have got to today! Just as a bonus, this was all free.


----------



## Gladrags

Free is good.


----------



## TJN66

16 pints of Annies salsa is what I ended up with. 16 quarts of tomatoes. One broke in the canner...bleh. I went and bought 7 zuccini for relish to make tomorrow. Then a break as I get back to work before the apples and grapes come in.


----------



## Solarmom

texastami said:


> 122 quarts of "stuff" this weekend.... fresh salsa, chicken, chicken stock, black beans, black bean salsa, pinto beans and northern beans.... Running two pressure canners full tilt ALL day and up til 10 pm every nite! And much thanks to my entire "crew" of chicken pickers... choppers.... washers... sorters and canner helpers!  It was only two kids and a 1/2 time DH but they were a BIG help!!
> 
> First day wasn't bad... loved the smell....
> 
> Second day, the kids kept telling me the house smelled like one BIG FART.... and sadly, they were right....
> 
> Day three it just kept getting worse! EWWWWW was my first thought Sunday morning.... But praise the Lord its done!
> 
> Had the windows and doors open ALL DAY airing things out!
> 
> Now on to corn and green peppers! (no canning, freezing and dehydrating!)




I got the BIGGEST laugh out of this!!! not at your canning, but your family's observations!! I get the same thing too when I'm canning,dehydrating,and what not- you just put into such a perspective that I had a seriously goo chuckle outta this!
Thanks!

Kris


----------



## chuckhole

Peaches over the past couple of days.......14 pints of peach halves, 14 half-pints of peach jam and the most wonderful thing I have tasted in years.......7 half-pints of peach butterscotch jam. The DW insisted I have it on crackers and cream cheese....."This is not jalapeno jelly" I replied. She insisted, I did and my mouth went to heaven. I had to tell her, this is the best thing I have tasted since my first experience with "Sticky Toffee Pudding" at the Craig Haar hotel in Aberdeen, Scotland about seven years ago. And she knows how much I love Sticky Toffee Pudding. It is life changing.


----------



## fetch33

Finally finished the apple butter... slow cooked for almost 24 hrs. I got 3 pints and 4 half pints (for giving to family). I also snuck in a pint of crushed tomatoes too.


----------



## lolart

The past few days I have canned 10 half pints of grape jam and 5 pints of concentrated grape juice.
Each pint of grape juice should make 1 to 1 Â½ quarts of grape juice.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of raspberry applesauce and 7 pints of salsa.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Tuesday was peach bbq sauce, peach salsa, and spirited peaches with captian morgan.
Wednesday was more peach salsa.
Today will be jalapeno salsa and tomatillo salsa. If I have time some carrots too.


----------



## dixienc

Ive got 5 buckets of pears to do, plus getting ready for Earl. I'm only tackling one bucket at a time incase the power goes out. After the storm passes and the pears are finished I'm doing creole red beans next. It's nice to have as I only have to cook up the rice and we have red beans and rice ready to eat!


----------



## TJN66

Today was 8 pints of sweet zuccini relish. I need to make more pepper jelly. My jalapeno's and red hots are coming in by the shopping bag full now.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I never add to this thread because all my jars run together. But tonight while the last batch bathes I'm gonna list it! 

Over the past three nights I've canned 8 pints of carrots in brown sugar and oj, 10 half pints of plum ginger jam, 13 quarts and 3 pints of dill pickles, 13 pints of bread and butter, and dehydrated 12 pounds of potatoes.


----------



## wrightnidaho

Pretty would you tell me how you do the carrots in brown sugar and OJ. That sounds delish. I need more carrots....the ones I have now are plain for use in soups, stews, and roasts. Thanks


----------



## dixienc

Those brown sugar carrots do sound yummy! Please post the recipe.


----------



## Rockytopsis

After coffee and chores I will be making pear honey.


----------



## PixieLou

The carrots in brown sugar is in the Ball Blue Book. It's called glazed carrots. For some reason it is in the "Special Diet - Low Sugar and Low Salt" chapter.


----------



## dixienc

Thanks, Pixie!


----------



## plath

What I think are the last pickles of the year (and yes, I've said that before lol): 5 pints and 1 half pint lemon cucumber pickles.


----------



## jmtinmi

8 pint and a halfs of diced potatoes.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints apple butter. 7 pints raspberry applesauce and 8 pints of stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Nico DeMouse

7 quarts of chicken stock from bones saved in the freezer. Still need to do jalapenos and a batch of pickles.


----------



## Horseyrider

Yesterday was spiced apple rings. Nine jars. Today will be pickled eggplant, and maybe either more apples or applesauce. I only have another bushel and a half to go. *oof*


----------



## Ohio dreamer

9 trays of potatoes in the dryer. 

Carrots are on sale cheap this week....so today I need to go get 20# to dry. I think I'll try those carrots in sugar and OJ, too....those sound wonderful. Might make cooked carrots tasty....cooked carrots are not family favorite unless it was done with a roast.


----------



## TJN66

Yesterday I did 7 quarts of potatoes and 9 pints of potatoes. I need to find more stuff to can...I ran out =(


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Fish! Fish! Fish! I put the word out this summer that I''d smoke and can salmon for half. Just when I thought I was done yet another fisherman showed up with 12 beautiful coho all fileted and ready for the smokehouse. No way I could turn that down! , have dual canners chirping with another 48 tins of smoked salmon processing.... half are mine!

I really want to get another bucket of wild blueberries, they're SO thick this year...but I hate picking berries in the rain. Trying to decide how bad I really want them.


----------



## cheryl-tx

The last week I canned 3 pizza and 4 pasta sauce quarts. One quart of pickled eggs and one pint pickled onions. Also froze 8 pints of spaghetti sauce with mushrooms and 4 1/2 pints of grape jam (actually syrup). Will work on apple and grape jelly next week.


----------



## Riverdale

12 quarts of tomatoes
3 pints and 6 Â½pints of salsa

Have about 4 quarts of cayene peppers brining to pickle tomorrow.


----------



## Txsteader

Got 4 pints of smoked pork butt roast in the canner right now.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

10# of carrots in the dehydrator. Hope I can get another 10# in before the day is over....not sure how long they will take.


----------



## Riverdale

2 quarts and 5 pints of pickled cayenne peppers


----------



## Ms.Lilly

This weekend was pickle-palooza.......43 pints Sweet lime pickles, 19 half pints sweet pickle relish and 19 half pints Dill pickle relish.


----------



## jmtinmi

5 quarts of black bean soup.

Also starting some cranberry pear relish. 

Cranberries were frozen from last fall, waiting for my Dad's pears this year.


----------



## Solarmom

GrammasCabin said:


> Fish! Fish! Fish! I put the word out this summer that I''d smoke and can salmon for half. Just when I thought I was done yet another fisherman showed up with 12 beautiful coho all fileted and ready for the smokehouse. No way I could turn that down! , have dual canners chirping with another 48 tins of smoked salmon processing.... half are mine!
> 
> I really want to get another bucket of wild blueberries, they're SO thick this year...but I hate picking berries in the rain. Trying to decide how bad I really want them.


I am so loving the sound of you saying "tins" I am so going to do this, this year!!!

Kris:bouncy:


----------



## bluebird2o2

Three pints green tomato chutney,6 half pints peach chutney.


----------



## bluebird2o2

11 pints of stewed tomatoes and two pinks pickled hot peppers.


----------



## julieq

14 quarts of brandied plums today, 7 quarts of chicken stock yesterday, 7 quarts of turkey stock the day before.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We got back from vacation on Sunday to an overload of tomatoes! On Monday, I picked a bunch and put them in the freezer. I pulled out some frozen ones to make room for the new ones and canned pizza sauce with the frozen ones.


----------



## FrontPorch

Solarmom said:


> I am so loving the sound of you saying "tins" I am so going to do this, this year!!!
> 
> Kris:bouncy:


My MIL from Newfoundland calls them tins. Cracks me up.


----------



## bluebird2o2

today 7 more pints of apple butter.


----------



## Falls-Acre

2 Qts 3-pepper salsa
4 pints watermelon rind preserves


----------



## strawberrygirl

8 pints of salsa


----------



## shar

Just finished up canning 14 quarts of pears, and 7 quarts of cinnamon pears.Yesterday we put up 14 quarts of spaghetti sauce, and 14 quarts of grape juice.


----------



## Solarmom

5 qts of chicken (first time ever!!):bouncy:
one of them broke though. 
I am pretty sure I know what I did wrong- so I'll chalk it up to experience!:bash:

Kris


----------



## lisarichards

My fourth double batch of garlic dill relish.

http://www.mackhillfarm.com/2010/08/18/garlicky-dill-relish/

I'm starting to get orders for it from customers who bought it from me last year, which is cool.

I'm also canning tomatoes, finally.


----------



## Kazahleenah

Pickled beets, regular beets, tomatoes, green tomato salsa, pickled green tomatoes and pickled eggs. 

Now to take the clothes off the line, mow the lawn, then clean the house....


----------



## Solarmom

lisarichards said:


> My fourth double batch of garlic dill relish.
> 
> http://www.mackhillfarm.com/2010/08/18/garlicky-dill-relish/
> 
> I'm starting to get orders for it from customers who bought it from me last year, which is cool.
> 
> I'm also canning tomatoes, finally.




Ah, yet ANOTHER recipe I am going to have to try!!!:happy:

I love this place!!!::banana02:

Kris


----------



## dixienc

18 pints of creole red beans, half with smoked sausage, 6 pints and 7 quarts of cajun beans. Tomorrow I'm canning up herbed chicken broth and chicken breast meat.


----------



## Falls-Acre

2.5 pints watermelon rind preserves
5 qts Boston bakes beans


----------



## bluebird2o2

12 pints of tomato sauce.


----------



## margo

Today I'll be canning deboned chicken leg quarters. I had been stocking up during sales, and freezing until I have time and quantity. So, today's the day.


----------



## Riverdale

Kazahleenah said:


> Pickled beets, regular beets, tomatoes, green tomato salsa, pickled green tomatoes and pickled eggs.
> 
> Now to take the clothes off the line, mow the lawn, then clean the house....


Kaza, you can come and mow my lawn too!  

No canning this weekend. But we did dehydrate the last of our chard and spinach.


----------



## patience

A batch of banana jam.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Six quarts of green beans, 7 pints of speckled butter beans, 5 pints of pickled hungarian hot wax peppers, 18 half-pints plus 9 pints of Peruvian sauce (that one's a lot of work!) and 9 pints of Italian tomatoes. This was done over three days.


----------



## plath

Still little trickles of pickles. Everything else is about done here until the beets are ready. 1 pint and 1 quart of bread & butter baby cukes and spears. I used a slightly different recipe this time, so I will have to compare it to the others 

I also hung about 20 peppers to dry.


----------



## beaglebiz

petitie diced "rainbow"tomatoes (yellow, orange and red, they look pretty), tomato juice, spaghetti sauce with meat, grape juice and grape jelly. My apron has purple smooshes on it (from juicing the grapes)
Second batch of spaghetti sauce is in the pressure canner now, and Im working on the grape jelly still. I dont have any room to make it until the pressure canner comes off the stove (Im also cooking down a turkey carsass for broth)


----------



## Gladrags

Finally made some peach jam -- finally came down to make it or compost it!  I snipped up some candied ginger and tossed it in -- yummy!

One jar didn't seal after a few hours, so we just ate it.  Right then and there, on crackers.


----------



## julieq

No canning this weekend unfortunately. But I did score 38 quart canning jars for 25 cents each at the local goodwill store late last week. About a third of them are old enough to be collectible and all are in excellent shape!


----------



## strawberrygirl

Saturday:

10 pints pizza sauce
5 1/2 pints pasta sauce
5 1/2 pints tomato soup


----------



## suitcase_sally

11 pints swiss chard yesterday. Boy is that a lot of work! That makes 35 pints of chard plus 12 pints of chard stems. Will do another 15-20 pints of stems today.


----------



## jessepona

4.5 Quarts Awesomesauce (Our 4 y.o. daughter's name for homemade applesauce), 4 pints chili sauce and 9 pints peach rum sauce (good for bread pudding and Christmas gift baskets). Went to an orchard in Michigan City run by an amazing 90 year old woman and bought a bushel of red Bartlets to make pear butter and pears with wine and dried cherries.


----------



## fetch33

4 quarts of green beans.... they just keep coming!


----------



## JulieBaby

Today I canned 11.5 quarts of tomatoes.


----------



## Txsteader

Canned 5 pints of chicken this a.m. Plan to work on potatoes after the sun goes down and things cool down a bit.


----------



## Karen Kay

Finished up the bushel of pears I had bought, ended up with about 20 quarts and processed tomato paste that I cooked down a couple days before. Now on to the potatoes and the rest of the tomatoes .....

:rock:


----------



## Ms.Lilly

23 pints carrots, 5 pints glazed carrots and 4 pints apple-pear sauce. I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## springvalley

A neighbor called to tell us that the apples are falling off their tree and come and get as many as we wanted. We took them up on that. Went with the apple picker and cleaned out all but a few that we couldn't reach. Also cleaned up under the tree. 
So today I got some time without the kids and put up 11 pints of apple sauce. Lots more apples to do, too but that's all I had time for.
Catherine


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Nothing! 

The crushed tomatoes I was cooking down to can smelled too good. I made a big pan of lasagna instead and tossed the rest (about 3/4 qt) in the freezer. Maybe I'll be more productive tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Canned 6.5 qts applesauce today.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of cherry flavored applesauce real cherries of course not flavoring.


----------



## dixienc

Yesterday: 14 quarts of sliced/quartered pears. Today: Not a dang thing!!


----------



## suitcase_sally

5 pints of chili sauce. It was supposed to be 6 pints, according to the recipe. I guess I cooked it down too much.


----------



## GrannyG

I am crabby today...LOL....have 4 pints of crab apple jelly in the waterbath now...and I stuck in a sprig of LoriChristie's chocolate mint in the jars as well....heavenly !!!


----------



## plath

Yesterday I did 10 pints of chicken stock. I've been going through it like crazy lately.


----------



## FarmersDaughter

7 pints of salsa. Probably the last batch of salsa for the year.


----------



## PixieLou

11 quarts diced tomatoes
2 pints zucchini relish

And a bushel of apples I need to start peeling. . .


----------



## Ciffer

5 quarts of of tomatoes
2 quarts of green beans

i have approx 70 ears of corn on the stove coming to a boil. i'll can 7 quarts of it tonight.

i am also baking an apple pie made with apples picked fresh today.


----------



## proudmommy5

6 quarts veggie soup


----------



## Rockytopsis

Sort of canning, got the juicer out and juiced what little razberries we had, now juicing remainder of this years blackberries and when that is done will juice a few quarts of strawberries for "Mixed berry wine" to be bottled in a month or so. 

We will be bottling blackberry, peach and plumb in the next week.

Sort of kinda counts as canning. LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I was at Forerunner's for the week. Monday we canned salsa ... about 14 quarts and had a few quarts we ate fresh. Tuesday it was apple sauce for the baby ... 16 quarts, I think. Wednesday it was apple butter... 15 quarts canned, plus 2.5 quarts we put in the fridge. Had 3 apple pies for supper and used apple juice for the whole wheat pancakes in the morning (along with the apple butter ... YUM!)

Now, to get back to my garden!


----------



## Falls-Acre

I'm running out of canning jars, but not finished with the garden yet!

Today I froze 6 pints of cut corn, 3 pints of banana peppers, 1 pint of bell peppers, 1 pint green onions, and a quart of tomatoes.


----------



## Ciffer

picked up 6.5 walmart bags full of apples from a friend's trees. canned 13.5 quarts of apples in light syrup. i am currently drying a batch of apples. also made a delicious apple pie. i still have 2 bags to go and have a lead on an understaffed orchard.


----------



## margo

One canner-load of beef from the freezer out of last year's purchase. Making room in the freezer for possible venison and to prevent deterioration of beef from being in the freezer too long. Will also be a time saver as the meat will be heat and eat.

Made a swap with neighbor friends who gave us apples from their trees. We gave them pears from ours and home canned chicken as they are on fixed income. Think apple butter and apple crisp. Yum
Margo


----------



## Txsteader

9 pints of carrots.


----------



## Falls-Acre

Today I've done 2.5 pints of crab apple jelly.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Saturday i made 7 pints of fruitcocktail.i got pears on sale and used my cherries out of the freezer.they look pretty!


----------



## bluebird2o2

oops i forgot on friday i made 7 pints of spahetti sauce.


----------



## MontanaKJ

9 pints bluberry syrup
5 pints rasberries
2 pints summer squash - frozen


----------



## JulieBaby

I've got 11.5 quarts of tomatoes in the canners now. No more tomatoes for this year, unless they're salsafied!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Started this afternoon by filling the dryer with apples. They aren't dry, yet....but by morning they will be.

Through the caner went:
6 Qt apple and green tomato pie filling
7 Qt apple pie filling
7 Qt apples in water

Plenty left to work on more tomorrow, too.


----------



## PixieLou

Put up a bushel of apples this week

Chunky Caramel Applesauce - 3 spaghetti jars and 1 half-pint
Peach Applesauce - 7 spaghetti jars
Plain Applesauce - 5 spaghetti jars and 3 Fluff jars
Raspberry Applesauce - 5 Fluff Jars
Apple Syrup - 10 pints

Not bad for a $15 investment!


----------



## designer

10 jars of cooked turkey. My first time canning meat and first turkey we raised and processed. I'm going to try a jar tonight in some "chicken" chili. :happy:


----------



## Horseyrider

Pintos are in the canner now. Feels pretty good.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

2 more loads of apples through the dryer. I think I have the first bushel done now....need to get the other one done before we go out of town this Friday! I should can up more....but I'm sick of peeling and cutting, my fingers need a rest till tonight when the dryer will be ready to re-fill.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints stewed tomatoes and 7 pints apples in brown sugar cinnamon syrup.


----------



## strawberrygirl

PixieLou said:


> Chunky Caramel Applesauce - 3 spaghetti jars and 1 half-pint
> Not bad for a $15 investment!


May I have your recipe please? 

That's not bad at all for a $15 investment!


----------



## PixieLou

strawberrygirl said:


> May I have your recipe please?
> 
> That's not bad at all for a $15 investment!


Not really a recipe. I peel and core all my apples before making applesauce - since I want the peelings for apple syrup. To make the chunky caramel - I rough chop the apple quarters, throw them in a pot with a bit of water on the bottom. For this batch, I used my size 26 Le Creuset pot (I think it is 5-1/2 qt) so I put in about 3/4 cup of dark brown sugar. Cooked until the apples were breaking up, and then processed in BWB.

All my other applesauce I use my immersion blender to puree, and I use about 1/3 of the sugar.


----------



## bluebird2o2

11 pints of green tomato mincemeat.


----------



## Head Roller

Hello!! I am new to the forum - just started homesteading this year... and I am LOVING it. We have a huge crabapple tree on our property.. so we decided to try making some jelly and butter... DELICIOUS... so my answer is for yesterday:

7 pints crabapple jelly
5 pints crabapple butter

Going to do another double batch today - and I am going to make something out of the wild plums... thinking about a marmalade of some sort.


----------



## dixienc

Since friday: 10 quarts 1 pint of pear pie filling, 5 quarts 1 pint of peach pie filling, 5 half pints peach syrup, 1 gallon of okra in the freezer and 1 gallon of jalapenos in the freezer. Apples are next.


----------



## Gladrags

Six pints of hot pepper relish are pinging merrily away on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Head Roller

8 pints crabapple jelly
6 pints crabapple butter
4 jars basil garlic butter
8 oz basil paste
32 oz "Learn's Special Blend" herb paste
6 trays sage dried
6 trays mint leaves dried


----------



## Falls-Acre

5 qts spiced apple slices
3 pints apple jelly


----------



## Granny Sue

Yesterday: 4 gallons of appe-pear cider; 15 pints of green tomato mincemeat, 12 half-pints of Pear Conserve and 10 quarts of applesauce. Basil hung and cayenne peppers strung to dry. Today, back to work at the 9-5 

I love how the time of year can be figured out just be reading what's being put up.


----------



## Gladrags

My fingers are still burning from chopping up all those hot chiles! Note to self: Next time, use the food processor ... LOL


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of applesauce !


----------



## Head Roller

4 trays dried Thyme
3 trays dried Basil
4 trays dried Margoram


----------



## Head Roller

11 pints Wild Plum Preserves


----------



## carogator

9 quarts sliced apples with cinnamon in light syrup made with lt. brown sugar


----------



## SueMc

I processed some winter squash that had holes/blemishes that would have caused rot if I kept them without processing. Got 10-2 cup containers of puree to freeze. Very sweet and will make great pies.
I also had some late season Moon and Stars watermelons that we would have never eaten so ran enough through the juicer to start three gallons of watermelon wine! 
What does everyone do with their excess watermelons?


----------



## Ms.Lilly

18 pints tomatos
9 half pints bbq sauce 
3 pints pizza sauce

I have a cold so this day just wiped me out!


----------



## bluebird2o2

I made 7 pints fruitcocktail.one broke in the canner.


----------



## emma's sheep

I have been making grape juice using my mehu liisa juicer . Taste great. Now to use the rest of my grapes I am putting grapes through my squeezo and making grape jam. Last night I made hot grape jam using halopeno peppers. It turned out very good. One more batch of grape jam today then the grapes are done. By the way the squeezo is a great tool to have. Emma


----------



## shar

We have been busy canning Grape juice, 42 quarts so far. I have one more 5 gallon bucket of grapes to do, I plan on just putting unsweetened juice up now to use for jelly making. 
Still need to get the white and sweet potatoes canned.


----------



## Head Roller

Processed 5 qts carrots and 11 qts mixed beans to the freezer.


----------



## bluebird2o2

i made 3 quarts one pint of apple cherry juice and 4 pints apple juice.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Head Roller said:


> 4 trays dried Thyme
> 3 trays dried Basil
> 4 trays dried Margoram


This is a "canning" thread.


----------



## Marilyn

9 half-pts chili sauce. I'll start catsup tonight, and I think this will just about do it for ripe tomato canning.


----------



## Maresche

16pts of applesauce, 7 very chunky, 9 not so chunky.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Dried a load of kale and canned 7 qt of potatoes.


----------



## suitcase_sally

19 pints of chard. Boy, was that labor intensive!


----------



## Ciffer

5 quarts of tomatoes, 2 quarts of green beans., and i baked a reen tomato pie.


----------



## margo

Yesterday, had a can-a-thon with neighbor/friend. We each canned 14
quarts of white potatoes at my house. It's lots more fun when it's shared 
work. Got a deal at a farmers market, each of us got 50# of no. 2's for $6.00.
Margo


----------



## Falls-Acre

6 quarts of apple butter, plus 1 half-pint as well.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

19 quarts potatoes and 12 pints roasted cinnamon pear butter.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Dried 3 paint cans full of kale. That should help those winter soups come Jan when we are craving some greens! 7 pt of Christmas Pears in the caner.


----------



## SueMc

Head Roller said:


> 4 trays dried Thyme
> 3 trays dried Basil
> 4 trays dried Margoram


Do you store your dried herbs in jars or the freezer?

I canned a dozen half pints of jalapeno jelly today and processed concord grapes that I'd thrown in the freezer after harvest. I've got two gallons of juice to do something with tomorrow!


----------



## Goldielocks

canned 14 quarts diced white potatoes today. = 20 pounds . store had 10 pound bags for .97cents each! I bought 50 pounds. 20 pounds were deyhdrated. As was 4 pounds of raspberry's.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Goldielocks said:


> As was 4 pounds of raspberry's.


??!! How do you get your raspberries to dry? Ours just turn to ick.


----------



## yorkiebeebs

Ohio dreamer said:


> ??!! How do you get your raspberries to dry? Ours just turn to ick.


I dehydrate raspberries and it just takes a long time to do it because they have so much water in them. If my berries are firm they look really nice when they are dried. If they are to ripe they look nasty. I got 1 quart out of 1/2 flat. 

I planted raspberry plants this year and hope to not have to pay the $13 for the 1/2 flat next year.


----------



## JulieBaby

We made 27 pints of zesty salsa from the Ball book.


----------



## mosepijo

7 Pints of spaghetti sauce
4 Pints cucumber chips (the very last of cukes for the year.)
10 half-pints chocolate cake-in-a- jar.


----------



## PixieLou

mosepijo said:


> 10 half-pints chocolate cake-in-a- jar.


What is chocolate cake-in-a-jar?


----------



## Head Roller

8 quarts of tomatoes
1 lb chive butter
5 pints wild plum preserves


----------



## greg273

20 more gallons of apple/pear juice... bringing our total for the season to 130gallons. Yes, we've been some industrious apple crushers this year. And thankfully it has been a group effort, with sometimes as many as ten people helping! 
Those half-gallon mason jars work great...

And all the apples were free, ours for the asking! There are so many unharvested apple trees around here in peoples yards, we have yet to be turned down when we offer to harvest them.


----------



## Head Roller

SueMc said:


> Do you store your dried herbs in jars or the freezer?


I keep my dried herbs in jars. When I dry large quantities of fruit, I will use the vacuum sealer to store about half of it, and put the other half in jars for immediate consumption.


----------



## Pouncer

Today I finish the cranberry ketchup, run a couple batches of spuds, and one of carrots. Plus there is a largish box of small apples to do something with. Maybe just plain into syrup for something easy.


----------



## TJN66

2 quarts of pumpkin butter and I also have apple butter bubbling away for later processing.


----------



## Head Roller

Pumpkin butter.... never even thought of that... looked up a recipe, sounds like something right up my alley.... do you can that in waterbath or pressure?


----------



## TJN66

Head Roller said:


> Pumpkin butter.... never even thought of that... looked up a recipe, sounds like something right up my alley.... do you can that in waterbath or pressure?


Here is the recipe that I used. Although I did bake the pumpkins and then used the food processor to make the puree before hand. I also added more cloves as I like a butter with a heavy clove taste. Hope that helps =)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pumpkin-Butter-2/Detail.aspx
Water bath for 15 minutes.


----------



## TJN66

I just got to thinking about the pumpkin butter. Did a little research and it appears you shouldnt can it either with a pressure canner or water bath it. I popped mine into the fridge and freezer. Just so you know thats what I did. I dont want anyone to get sick from the recipe I posted.


----------



## Head Roller

ha.. that is the exact recipe I found. I have a ton of pumpkin that I processed from the garden... more than I will need for pies and bread this holiday season. I just put it in 2 cup baggies in the freezer. I think I will pull some out and make pumpkin butter. I have some freezer jars, so that is fine too. Thanks!!


----------



## Horseyrider

Today was chicken stock and raspberry jam. There's something so cheerful about seeing those jars lined up on the counter all golden and garnet. I'm such a dork, I store my home canned goods where I can see them all the time.


----------



## Goldielocks

Jen,
To dehydrate raspberry's - line up on trays with the pointy sides up. Use firm fresh raspberries. I use a temp of 120 degrees. It took about 30 hours till they were crisp. the berries look just as though they are fresh, amazing! 36 oz of berries fit into two qrt jars which I vacumn sealed and put in the dark.


----------



## bluebird2o2

14 quarts apples in lite syrup.


----------



## Gladrags

Applesauce out the wazoo! Some unsweetened, some with cinnamon and sugar, and five half-pints got some malingering raspberries tossed into the mix. 

No sooner than I finished that project than I went out to the orchard to buy another half bushel of seconds for apple butter.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Applesauce--
18 quarts
7 pints


----------



## cowboy joe

Not today but over the weekend...

4 qts marinara sauce, 4 qts apple sauce, 6 qts pickled green tomatoes, 2 qts salsa, and dehydrated two batches of apples. Oh, and 4 pints of apple butter. 

Already made raspberry, blackberry, pear & strawberry jam along with a few gallons of sauce over the past few weeks. Running out of room to store all of it! That's the kind of problem that I don't mind.

Still have 3 bushels of apples left to process before they go bad...DD was like the energizer bunny 'cept with picking apples in our orchards weekend before last. She stopped only after we ran out of baskets & grocery bags.


----------



## JulieBaby

Seven quarts and one half-pint of tomato sauce.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

18 pints of grape juice. MMMMMMMMMMM........


----------



## Charleen

Since Saturday, I've canned 12 qts of grape juice and another 14 pts of applesauce. I've spent the last 5 days rendering lard :icecream:


----------



## Head Roller

The last of the Jams/Butters!
5 pints wild plum preserves
3 pints spiced plum butter
2 pints cinnamon crabapple butter


----------



## springvalley

Finished up canning 11 pints of pork, yummy yummy !!


----------



## Head Roller

9 pints Mediterranean Pickled Zucchini - YUM!


----------



## shellmar

Yesterday and today, 48 qts. of applesauce. I'm about applesauced out!


----------



## nana2boys2

9 half-pints of caramel apple butter


----------



## Head Roller

13 pints green tomato salsa


----------



## Falls-Acre

6 Qts pears, 3.5 Qts pear butter.


----------



## lisarichards

I tried a brandy tomato jam. It's really good!


----------



## JulieBaby

Just finished canning salsa verde using green tomatoes and the recipe in the Ball book. Doubled it and got seven pints and three half-pints.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Goldielocks said:


> Jen,
> To dehydrate raspberry's - line up on trays with the pointy sides up. Use firm fresh raspberries. I use a temp of 120 degrees. *It took about 30 hours* till they were crisp. the berries look just as though they are fresh, amazing! 36 oz of berries fit into two qrt jars which I vacumn sealed and put in the dark.


There's my problem! I didn't give it long enough. I think I'll just stick with freezing it - 30 hr seems too long...I can get 3-4 batches of other stuff through in that time (not that we ever have many raspberries to process...maybe in a few years we will, but no canes in our yard, yet)



Today 15 pts of pumpkin made it's way into the caner.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Six quarts of beef & rice soup


----------



## JulieBaby

Yesterday I canned five and a half pints of yellow tomato sauce.


----------



## GrannyG

Still doing pears....today will be the last day.....tomorrow will be apples to dehydrate...











Pear Jam with Marschino cherries.....


----------



## Honduras Trish

Fourteen quarts of chicken with broth. I only just started canning, so I'm inordinately proud of my single row of jars!


----------



## Head Roller

Dehydrated:
The LAST of the red tomatoes - 6 trays
4 trays of strawberries
5 trays cinnamon apples
5 trays peach sweetened apple slices
2 trays dill - Last of that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

21 quarts of 5-bean soup
7 quarts of pea & ham soup

I usually make extra soup and freeze it, but it is such a PITA to thaw and reheat that Paul & my DS won't do it. This time, I'm canning it and Paul is already singing it's praises!


----------



## SueMc

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 21 quarts of 5-bean soup
> 7 quarts of pea & ham soup
> 
> I usually make extra soup and freeze it, but it is such a PITA to thaw and reheat that Paul & my DS won't do it. This time, I'm canning it and Paul is already singing it's praises!


Cyndi, Do you only partially cook your soup before canning? I'm interested in doing this but would want the beans to be somewhat intact at final serving! Thanks for any advice.


----------



## michelleIL

I canned a bunch of chicken broth and I'll already be using it come time to make mushroom soup. Bought four packages of mushrooms for that prupose. Can we can cream of mushroom soup at home or mushrooms at all??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

19 quarts & 1 pint Chili



> Cyndi, Do you only partially cook your soup before canning


Sue, This is my first venture in canning bean soup. I used the 'quick' method of rehydrating (adding twice as much water to beans, boil for 2 minutes, simmer for one hour)

The beans weren't cooked all the way through. I'm not sure what they will be like when the jars get opened.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

10 pt of chick peas (Almost had a catastrophe at our house...we were down to one jar!)
5 pt black beans (since there was room in the caner).....I think I only have bout 9 pt jars left in the house to fill!! I have cases of empty qts, though.


----------



## SueMc

Thanks Cyndi. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## SueMc

Not heat processed but I moved 2+ gal. of sauerkraut from the fermenting bucket to 3-1/2 gal. and 3 qt. jars and into the extra fridge. I used all green cabbages and one red one. It is the prettiest pink kraut.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of hot peppers and 8 pints raspberries with apples.


----------



## JulieBaby

Yesterday I canned six+ pints of cranberry salsa, which has a nasty, burned onion taste (ugh!) and five half-pints of blueberry syrup.


----------



## Honduras Trish

7 pints of orange sections - my first foray into water bath canning.


----------



## SueMc

11 qts chicken stock.


----------



## fetch33

I got pork loin on sale today. There are 8 pints in the canner right now. I have about 12 lbs of ground chuck to vac seal also. Good meat sales today. Along with the 51 cents/box regular Ball lids I got at Lowes, it's been a good day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lavender & Rosemary in the dehydrator today. Sage will be next


----------



## bluebird2o2

6 jars hot banana peppers.7 jars apples with raspberries.


----------



## bluebird2o2

6 pints pickled cauliflower.


----------



## Charly

Just finished up some banana peppers and also some green tomato slices.


----------



## bluebird2o2

8 pints pickled beets.


----------



## Dandish

7 half pints of salsa verde (using tomatillos)


----------



## SueMc

Twelve 1/2 pints cranberry chutney. Yum...getting ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Horseyrider

Ten pints of tomatoes.


----------



## Solarmom

7 pints of chicken breast with broth -i am loving this, my second batch now as we ate the 7 quarts already that i made a few weeks ago! i did pints as a quart was just a bit too much! I deboned the breasts and put the bones in qt jars with broth and pressure canned them- I'm going to drain, pick off any meat bits and put the yummy, collagen filled stock back in jars and reprocess!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

7 quarts turkey stock
8 quarts turkey gravy
7 quarts beef gravy

Still have a lot more turkey stock to can up after daughter & granddaughter go home


----------



## breestephens

I canned 14 qts cubed pumpkin and put 6 pints of pumpkin butter in the freezer yesterday.


----------



## Goldielocks

I canned 55 pints of asparagus yesterday. lots of work!


----------



## Charly

Filled 6 each 55 gallon drums with water.


----------



## Horseyrider

Tomato sauce and that carrot cake jam everybody was talking about.


----------



## Horseyrider

Those of you who spoke so admiringly about the Carrot Cake Jam. I never would have tried it if y'all hadn't gone on so about it.

You may now consider me a fellow addict. 

Sure is pretty on the shelf, isn't it?


----------



## Charly

Canned 3 quarts pears today. Nothing exciting, but moving forward


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Charly said:


> Filled 6 each 55 gallon drums with water.


WOW! May caners not near big enough to do 55 gal drums!! Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## fetch33

Canned up 14 pints of chicken breast and packaged up the 20 lbs of dehydrated potatoes from the dehydrator. I had 3 daikon radishes that I didn't know what to do with, so I sliced them up and now they are in the dehydrator.


----------



## Honduras Trish

We canned 16 pints of Honduran red beans this morning.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

6 qt of turkey, 7 qt of turkey with broth, 7 qt of applesauce.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

75 pounds lard
2-1/2 gallons cracklins


----------



## julieq

14 quarts of potato cubes yesterday and 14 quarts of beef and beef broth today.


----------



## designer

16 pints of turkey breast


----------



## suitcase_sally

michelleIL said:


> Can we can cream of mushroom soup at home or mushrooms at all??


"Cream of (fill in the blank) soup" shouldn't be canned. Mushrooms can be canned. Page 65 in my Ball guide.


----------



## suitcase_sally

15 pints of kraut. Kraut_Boy is happy.


----------



## rdhdstpchild

:happy: Canned my first turkey today!!!

5 pints turkey meat, cooked
2 pints broth
6 quarts broth in now! 
Yesterday 4 quarts chicken broth.

Wednesday I'll try to can the pork loin... raw!!! Getting brave here... well for me its brave


----------



## Goldielocks

canned 19 pints of vegetable soup. Then I canned 19 pints of Turkey a la king. Yummy. and I am worn out!


----------



## fetch33

This week I have canned 28 pints of pork loin, 11 quarts of sweet potatoes and 20 quarts of potatoes. I am wore out, but the sales were too good to pass up. I still have 15 lbs of chicken breast and 2 pork loin halves in the fridge. Trying to decide if I should can them up or freeze. Oh, and the 5 turkeys in my freezer have to be dealt with also.


----------



## PixieLou

Did my cranberry sauce today. 1 WM pint and a half-oint went straight into the fridge for use on Thanksgiving. 11 4-oz jars went thru the BWB.


----------



## rdhdstpchild

9 pints turkey broth
3 pints chicken
1 chicken broth 
4 pints cranberry rum sauce - EXCELLENT! Plan to make more on my 4 day weekend. 

This is my first year canning. So much better in the cooler weather than the summer. ahhh. keeps the house warm minus the sweat! :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## mewiegirl01

I scored 2 bushels of apples on Saturday. Canned 16 pints of applesauce and still have more to make.


----------



## Gladrags

Nine pints of apple butter on Saturday. That took for-freakin'-ever! From the time I plopped the applesauce (made the night before) into the stock pot, from the time I pulled the last jar of apple butter out of the canner was 9 1/2 hours. 

The first time I made apple butter, the recipe I used instructed to cook the apple puree for 15 minutes, and then ladle it into jars. ound: I threw that cookbook away. LOL

Oh, and this was fun: I saved some of the applesauce, and with some of it mixed in cranberry puree, sugar, and cinnamon; with the rest of it, I mixed in some grape puree (found some starting-to-wizen concord grapes in the basement fridge). Really yummy stuff! The grapes kinda overpower the apple flavor, but I was careful not to use too much of the grape puree

I made a mix of the leftover cranberry and grape purees, and will use the mixture to make jam.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

5 quarts turkey stock

dehydrated 2 trays celery and 2 trays radish


----------



## salmonslayer91

homemade fresh pure no sugar added apple cider from fresh apples to enjoy all winter long!


----------



## suitcase_sally

16 half-pints of my Super Secret Pulled-Pork Sandwich Topping. If you've been around Charleston, S.C., think Bessinger's, but it's not actually Bessinger's, it's a secret...:sing:


----------



## tinknocker66

Getting rid of the leftovers is always so exciting :bash:


----------



## julieq

14 quarts turkey/turkey broth.


----------



## Horseyrider

Four quarts of the richest turkey stock EVAH.

Suitcase Sally, I bet that sandwich topping is really good. I bet it's wonderful. Hmmm, wonder if anybody might know how to make it, for those of us who are too far away from you to show up on your doorstep barefoot with our hats in our hands smelling sauce in the breeze....

*hint hint*


----------



## mare

Horseyrider said:


> Four quarts of the richest turkey stock EVAH.
> 
> Suitcase Sally, I bet that sandwich topping is really good. I bet it's wonderful. Hmmm, wonder if anybody might know how to make it, for those of us who are too far away from you to show up on your doorstep barefoot with our hats in our hands smelling sauce in the breeze....
> 
> *hint hint*


double hint double hint
i am canning 10 pints of chili beans as i type and tom morning am gonna do bean soup and pea soup and some ham and beans


----------



## SueMc

Ten Qts. turkey stock (seems to be a recurring theme here ), plus a half gallon container in the fridge of turkey skin, meat scraps and vegies for the dogs.


----------



## Elie May

7 quarts venison


----------



## MoGrrrl

2 half-pints of vanilla syrup
3 half-pints of praline syrup

I will need to make these again and double the recipe - too much work for such little results. But before I do that, I have to find some more half-pint jars.


----------



## rdhdstpchild

12 half jelly jars, 23 jelly jars & 4 pints Cranberry rum sauce - everyone is getting home canned goods for Christmas. FIL is tickled pink. 
9 pints ham & bean soup
12 pints chicken broth
4 pints chicken soup
8 pints sweet potatoes


WHEW! I'm getting wore out. Took a 3 hour nap today!!!! 

Tomorrow is another turkey, then resting for a while. In a couple weeks I'll begin working on more present size items. Can't wait to try the cakes in jars & more syrups.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Today I canned 23 pints of sweet potatoes (thank you, Meijer's for that 25Â¢/lb sale!)

If everyone who wants my super-secret pulled pork sandwich topping will send me $1, when I get $100, I will send them the recipe. :teehee:


----------



## julieq

Seven quarts of cubed potatoes. Boring, but cheap!


----------



## mare

suitcase_sally said:


> If everyone who wants my super-secret pulled pork sandwich topping will send me $1, when I get $100, I will send them the recipe. :teehee:


sounds like a scam!!!! 
6 pints beans and ham
4 quarts bean soup
7 quarts split pea soup.


----------



## ladytoysdream

The last few days, I have canned......
12 quarts venison and 2 quarts beans. 

15 pints venison scraps, liver and heart for the dogs. 
And one pint of beans. 

My canner hold 7 wm quarts or 8 wm pints. 
I been sticking in plain old beans to have a full canner.


----------



## Fawnridge

I just 'put to bed' 3 gallons of home picked olives. Water bathed them for several weeks, changing the water each day, til bitterness was removed. Then into a brine for a week. New brine with red wine vinegar added. Poured one of the gallons into smaller jars. Then floated olive oil on top of each jar, tightened the lids and stored away in cool dark place.
I kept some out and soaked in fresh water for 3-4 days to decrease the salty flavor before Thanksgiving. They were a hit with the family. :grin:


----------



## Marilyn

That's amazing Fawnridge! I cannot imagine living in a place where I could pick our own olives. I see that you are new here. Welcome


----------



## suitcase_sally

Horseyrider said:


> Suitcase Sally, I bet that sandwich topping is really good. I bet it's wonderful. Hmmm, wonder if anybody might know how to make it, for those of us who are too far away from you to show up on your doorstep barefoot with our hats in our hands smelling sauce in the breeze....
> 
> *hint hint*


Ok, I give.

This makes 8 pints. It's not as sweet as you might think.

When using "brown sugar", I used dark brown.

http://www.food.com/recipe/the-famous-pool-room-coleslaw-burgers-13274


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thank you Sally, I printed the recipe out and it sounds good. The directions just says put in jars and seal and I was wondering how you process them? BWB or Pressure and for how long?
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Solarmom

Today:
4 qts carrots
7 qts potatoes
14 pints of various dried beans!

and the day after Thanksgiving:
7 qts smoked Turkey stock
7 pints roast Turkey stock
7 pints chicken stock!

I am so in love with my pressure canner!:kissy:


I couldn't have done this without everyones help on this here board!! :bow:


Kris


----------



## Solarmom

Fawnridge said:


> I just 'put to bed' 3 gallons of home picked olives. Water bathed them for several weeks, changing the water each day, til bitterness was removed. Then into a brine for a week. New brine with red wine vinegar added. Poured one of the gallons into smaller jars. Then floated olive oil on top of each jar, tightened the lids and stored away in cool dark place.
> I kept some out and soaked in fresh water for 3-4 days to decrease the salty flavor before Thanksgiving. They were a hit with the family. :grin:


I LOVE this! I have two olive trees that I hope will be producing soon, would love to have a step by step if you have it  pretty please???


Kris


----------



## Fawnridge

Here is a link for the olives, but there are several out there. I preferred the water bath version since there is a little one in the house didn't want to deal with lye.
I think they taste the same in the end, just maintain the green/red colors instead of turning dark.

http://ucanr.org/freepubs/docs/8267.pdf


----------



## fetch33

Three quarts turkey, 3 pints garbonzos. I also put 3 quarts of turkey stock into the freezer because I didn't have enough time to can it. I have another pot of turkey stock to deal with tomorrow. Time for a big pot of turkey and noodles!


----------



## Solarmom

14 pints split pea soup
5 pints various dried beans
4 quarts pasta sauce



Kris


----------



## SueMc

14 pts sauerkraut
5 qts chicken breast meat

In the process of seeding 36 pomegranates while canning (making wine).


----------



## margo

Weekend canning:

14 qts venison and a few of trimmings for the pets
6 qts chicken breast
7 qts white potatoes


----------



## Horseyrider

I see we're slowing down for winter. And the nature of what's being put up has changed. 

I love following this thread! It's better than a calendar.


----------



## PixieLou

5 pint-and-a-half jars of cranberry applesauce.

I'm super-duper excited about this - since it's December - and I have now fulfilled my goal of canning something every month this calendar year! Yay for me!


----------



## designer

4 quarts turkey broth and 4 pints beans


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Monday I canned:

5 quarts chicken soup
5 pints chicken legs & thighs
8 half pints cubed chicken breast
7 quarts chicken broth

Today was:

19 pints pinto beans
5 pints chili

and while I was in between loads I made 2 loaves banana bread, started some yogurt and got the pineapple sliced and on the dehydrator! I think today was productive.


----------



## fetch33

Today I canned 2 quarts turkey, 2 quarts chicken and 2 quarts turkey broth.


----------



## PixieLou

Got half a bushel of apples dirt cheap at the local farm market. And, clementines have hit the market.

5 24 oz jars peach applesauce
1 24 oz jar blackberry applesauce (the other jar was not quite full so dh and dd "volunteered" to eat it)
11 half pints clementine puree - but 2 jars broke in the canner, so I ended up with 9 jars


----------



## MoGrrrl

7 quarts of sweet potatoes

I have some clementines I need to can to - maybe tomorrow!


----------



## blu_redneck

I've been making my Christmas presents this year! Cash flow ya know!
Anyway, today it was 3 pints strawberry jam and 2 half pints. Plus 3 pints of crock pot peach butter and 2 half pints. I've also put up apple butter, wild sand plum jam, pomagrante jelly, and banana nut bread jam. I still have a few more I want to get done, but I ran out of sure-jell and sugar.:grit: Of to the store tomorrow! Merry Christmas all! TTYL....Anna:grouphug:


----------



## Ciffer

13 quarts and 2 pints of potatoes. The 100# of potatoes I bought super cheap are starting to get a little soft, so into jars with them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

4 pt of bacon, 2 pt of turkey bacon and 4 pt of chick peas (had to fill the caner)


----------



## Ciffer

Ohio dreamer said:


> 4 pt of bacon, 2 pt of turkey bacon and 4 pt of chick peas (had to fill the caner)


Bacon? Did that work? What was your method?


----------



## poppyandnan

Please share with us how you canned bacon? 

the last things I have canned were:
4 qts./ 6 pts of turnip greens, 7 pts of deer meat


----------



## Ciffer

11 quarts of red potatoes. all the potatoes are canned now. 

i made chili for lunches next week and have found i have empty jars and (gasp!) nothing to put in them. always a sign of the beginning of winter.

what is the dh dw dd thing i see people use. something to do with family i am guessing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Canned Bacon - there have been threads here on it, I think. It's in this months issue of Backwoods Home, too.

What I did...
I picked up masking paper from the hardware store (huge piece of brown paper). You use this to lay the bacon on.

We don't eat large amounts of bacon at a time so I made pints with 1/2 pound in each jar. Some people will do a full pound in quarts.

I cut my bacon in 1/3's so it would fit nicely in the jar without folding over on itself. I laid 1/2 of it out on the paper (I cut the paper after I laid it out so I had the correct size), folded the paper over and put the rest on then folded the last 1/3 of paper over it (no bacon is touching bacon). Rolled it up and stuffed it into the jar - dry, do not add liquid. Processed following meat instructions for my altitude. 

This is not "approved" by the testing agencies. I'm not sure if they have tested it and it failed or if it has not been tested. You are dealing with high fat food....so keep that in mind when determining how long you feel comfortable keeping it on the shelf. 

To eat, peel it off the paper and fry up in a pan....takes only minute(s), so I've heard. We haven't tried any, yet. We will try it when DH is home over Christmas as bacon is a treat in our house. I've never heard of anyone doing the turkey bacon, so we'll see how that worked. DD doesn't like pork bacon - too fat for her, I think - she's only 8 so she doesn't know why she doesn't like it, she just doesn't like it. But she will eat turkey bacon, so I did that with her in mind (and it's less expensive.


----------



## salmonslayer91

salt yes regular old granulated salt bought 50lbs for 5 dollars and filled them all up with old non sealible lids and now im sure this much salt will last me ages!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dehydrated 2 pineapples


----------



## PixieLou

7 quarts Sweet Potato Chowder


----------



## Txsteader

Ciffer said:


> 11 quarts of red potatoes. all the potatoes are canned now.
> 
> i made chili for lunches next week and have found i have empty jars and (gasp!) nothing to put in them. always a sign of the beginning of winter.
> 
> what is the dh dw dd thing i see people use. something to do with family i am guessing.


DH stands for dear/darling husband, DW = dear wife, DD = dear daughter.


----------



## salmonslayer91

Txsteader said:


> DH stands for dear/darling husband, DW = dear wife, DD = dear daughter.


LMFAO i had to google it a while back i was so confused at first i thought it was a pet name for someones significant other and then i saw it again and again i thought it was the same person with differant screen names etc it drove me crazy until i looked it up lol


----------



## PixieLou

Yesterday I did 7 quarts of Butternut Bisque
Today was 11 quarts baked beans and 3 quarts of chole
Tomorow I'm planning on 7 more quarts of Butternut Bisque and 7 quarts of Aloo Mutter Soup


----------

